# I refused service to fire-arm carrier with wheelchair



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Mind you, this is a TAXI CAB pickup!










Now, I was sitting there reading all the stuff around his frond door, then got scittish about his mental state, then out he comes strapped with a large pistol and a wheelchair.

I asked if that was a real fire arm, then he said YES. I said that I not taking him. He then said he will sue me, and took my picture with his phone.

Attached is what I seen, right before he came out.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Congratulations on being a bigot.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Congratulations on being a bigot.


How is refusing service to open carry firearms equate to being a bigot?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Because you are intolerant and deny service to a person based on your personal disgust for his way of life.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Because you are intolerant and deny service to a person based on your personal disgust for his way of life.


Firearms are welcomed, only if they are complemented with a badge.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Firearms are welcomed, only if they are complemented with a badge.


Anyone can pin a badge on their chest. It doesn't make them a better person.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I missed the part in the 2nd amendment about requiring a badge when carrying a firearm. 

Having said that, if you were sincerely concerned about his mental state combined with the fact that he had a gun, then I'd have a hard time blaming you for refusing service. 

But if it was just some guy with a gun in a holster, then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> How is refusing service to open carry firearms equate to being a bigot?


He will get you on the handicapped ..


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I prolly would've taken him. Your not a bigot though as trafficat states. If someone's lifestyle makes you uncomfortable you have a right to not be involved with that person.

I have a high tolerance for BS, all RS drivers should.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Firearms are against Uber/Lyft policy.

2A does not prevent them from having this policy.

All drivers agree to this policy in order to be allowed to use the app.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> He will get you on the handicapped ..


Can we deny service dogs if the owner is packing. I'm gonna send a support message and see.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

It’s against Uber and lyft policy to accept riders with guns and I hope that’s for cabs too


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Because you are intolerant and deny service to a person based on your personal disgust for his way of life.


what goes around comes around. uber lyft drivers and not allowed to carry any weapons . why should be require picking them up ?
would i of picked him up no. reasons the store was all decked out with stupid shit. this person was not in the right mind in my opinion.
would i of picked up a different person open carrying sure.
and i QUESTION YOU ! your a MODERATOR . (WHO ARE YOU TO CALL SOMEBODY A BIGOT ) to me the original poster can file a civil suit vs this website . slander . I suggest you subtract your statement with a apology .


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> Firearms are against Uber/Lyft policy.
> 
> 2A does not prevent them from having this policy.
> 
> ...


Dont initiate contact w uber support unless you absolutely have too
You could end up deactivated 
for just saying the words.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Mind you, this is a TAXI CAB pickup!
> 
> View attachment 389859
> 
> ...


MOST handicapped people DO carry an " Equalizer".

You just never know about it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> what goes around comes around. uber lyft drivers and not allowed to carry any weapons . why should be require picking them up ?
> would i of picked him up no. reasons the store was all decked out with stupid shit. this person was not in the right mind in my opinion.
> would i of picked up a different person open carrying sure.


Uber corporate is a bunch of bigots. Same with Lyft corporate. They are both based out of California where this bigotry is mainstream, so that is likely why they have such policy.



> and i QUESTION YOU ! your a MODERATOR . (WHO ARE YOU TO CALL SOMEBODY A BIGOT ) to me the original poster can file a civil suit vs this website . slander . I suggest you subtract your statement with a apology .


If I was hailing a ride, it seems he would most likely refuse to pick me up because he doesn't agree with my way of life, unless I chose to remain closeted and hide my gun. I would consider that bigoted. He states he only picks up people with guns if they have a badge.

Most gun carriers are refused service only when they encounter seething leftists who hate everything gun rights stand for, and hate everything about the people who represent that lifestyle. If someone googles your name and it comes up with a picture of you being involved in gun culture, or a pro-gun comment, there is a good chance a leftist firm will not hire you.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> _"*I asked if that was a real fire arm"*, _then he said YES.


&#129318;‍♂ .
Did the passenger refer to you as "Nancy" ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Uber corporate is a bunch of bigots. Same with Lyft corporate. They are both based out of California where this bigotry is mainstream, so that is likely why they have such policy.
> 
> If I was hailing a ride, it seems he would most likely refuse to pick me up because he doesn't agree with my way of life, unless I chose to remain closeted and hide my gun. I would consider that bigoted. He states he only picks up people with guns if they have a badge.
> 
> Most gun carriers are refused service only when they encounter seething leftists who hate everything gun rights stand for, and hate everything about the people who represent that lifestyle. If someone googles your name and it comes up with a picture of you being involved in gun culture, or a pro-gun comment, there is a good chance a leftist firm will not hire you.


BUFFALO Wild Wings wont allow police to dine with guns.

First Place I would Rob !


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

That gun was his service animal. You should have asked him what task the gun has been trained to do.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I would have rejected this pax not because of the gun he had, but because of his mental state exhibited by what’s post on his door.
It appears that this pax could be set off if you engage him in conversation that he interprets as a threat. There are a lot of people who are mentally unstable with CCWs out there.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Congratulations on being a bigot.


'What exactly was bigoted. Firearms are not allowed in any Uber.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I would have rejected this pax not because of the gun he had, but because of his mental state exhibited by what's post on his door.
> It appears that this pax could be set off if you engage him in conversation that he interprets as a threat. There are a lot of people who are mentally unstable with CCWs out there.


Exactly! That's an apartment dwelling too. Three cameras mounted about the door as well. That person is super paranoid as well as not normal.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> 'What exactly was bigoted. Firearms are not allowed in any Uber.


Uber is bigoted.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Uber is bigoted.


Can't argue that. Just pisses me off that it's against non-immigrants.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Having said that, if you were sincerely concerned about his mental state combined with the fact that he had a gun, then I'd have a hard time blaming you for refusing service.


I have a physchiatrist that calls me every few days to pick up a bottle of wine. I'm gonna show her that picture and ask what she thinks.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I warn all my gun carrying riders about Snowflake Uber Drivers.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Congratulations on being a bigot.


Congratulations on being an asshat. I'd have left them there as well I'm not a Medical Transport...

Go moderate someone's post and delete someones content already... Sheesh.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

.....but it's hard to fine a holster for my baby........


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> .....but it's hard to fine a holster for my baby........
> View attachment 390006


Love the shirt.... Yeah its hard to Breathe easy with 4 sheriff deputies on your back shoving you into the ground and a tazer lighting up your day... Oh shyt im sorry... I thought we were telling life lesson stories... Move along here...


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Love the shirt.... Yeah its hard to Breathe easy with 4 sheriff deputies on your back shoving you into the ground and a tazer lighting up your day... Oh shyt im sorry... I thought we were telling life lesson stories... Move along here...


Maybe, just maybe, if the ******bag wasn't breaking the law in the first place............................ummm


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Maybe, just maybe, if the @@@@@@bag wasn't breaking the law in the first place............................ummm


I didn't get to the part saying it was ME trying to get in my own home... On my property and the shytbag sherrifs show up so I turn to say hi and he tazes me and then 4 jump on me...

Sometimes.... Just sometimes.... Law enforcement take things to far and their power goes to their head..

And then sometimes... The guy you jump on has security cameras showing he did nothing wrong, and WHEN his Lawyer sues the shyt out of the county... well then....Sometimes he gets paid rather nicely...

But just Sometimes ..


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Uber corporate is a bunch of bigots. Same with Lyft corporate. They are both based out of California where this bigotry is mainstream, so that is likely why they have such policy.
> 
> If I was hailing a ride, it seems he would most likely refuse to pick me up because he doesn't agree with my way of life, unless I chose to remain closeted and hide my gun. I would consider that bigoted. He states he only picks up people with guns if they have a badge.
> 
> Most gun carriers are refused service only when they encounter seething leftists who hate everything gun rights stand for, and hate everything about the people who represent that lifestyle. If someone googles your name and it comes up with a picture of you being involved in gun culture, or a pro-gun comment, there is a good chance a leftist firm will not hire you.


@Trafficat: How in the hell did you become a moderator here??? Every other moderator I've followed in threads is just that: "moderate," trying to remain impartial and unbiased during discussions and trying to look to facts and past cases for their responses. I've been a moderator in a number of groups, and do my best to ensure that people are treated with respect and civility, and attempt to snuff-out flame wars before they engulf a post. You are nothing close to moderate or impartial, and, in fact, poured gasoline onto an actual incident regarding a hot-button topic. You should, honestly, try and save face and step down.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Uber corporate is a bunch of bigots. Same with Lyft corporate. They are both based out of California where this bigotry is mainstream, so that is likely why they have such policy.
> 
> If I was hailing a ride, it seems he would most likely refuse to pick me up because he doesn't agree with my way of life, unless I chose to remain closeted and hide my gun. I would consider that bigoted. He states he only picks up people with guns if they have a badge.
> 
> Most gun carriers are refused service only when they encounter seething leftists who hate everything gun rights stand for, and hate everything about the people who represent that lifestyle. If someone googles your name and it comes up with a picture of you being involved in gun culture, or a pro-gun comment, there is a good chance a leftist firm will not hire you.


Nobody would probably hire you..



Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> 'What exactly was bigoted. Firearms are not allowed in any Uber.


He didnt pick up a disabled person!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

By laws, Fire Arms are not allowed to carry unless someone has conceal weapon permit. How could a driver ask and see if someone had it? If driver had asked him to keep firearm in the trunk separated with Magazine, will he comply. Most likely he would get mad. 
As a citizen and also being a driver, we have to abide with the law. So, he was right to refuse to take him because of his gut reaction. It was rider's violation of TOS and driver didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> By laws, Fire Arms are not allowed to carry unless someone has conceal weapon permit. How could a driver ask and see if someone had it? If driver had asked him to keep firearm in the trunk separated with Magazine, will he comply. Most likely he would get mad.
> As a citizen and also being a driver, we have to abide with the law. So, he was right to refuse to take him because of his gut reaction. It was rider's violation of TOS and driver didn't do anything wrong.


Laws on carrying a firearm vary greatly from state to state. Some states are open carry only. Some you can open carry no problem but need a permit to conceal carry. Some states simply could care less.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

John M Santana said:


> @Trafficat: How in the hell did you become a moderator here???


I believe you're under a misconception of Required Moderator credentials.
1. internet access
2. A pulse between 60 and 100 beats per minute (bpm)
3. Nothing else to do



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> How is refusing service to open carry firearms equate to being a bigot?


Just Because ‼
U Bigot


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Nobody would probably hire you..


But I'm not really employee material anyway, so whatever. But I feel bad for all the people out there who are forced to live in the closet about their gun beliefs in the name of their career. After a mass shooting several years ago, I had Facebook friends condemn me for not giving up my guns. Feels a bit like I'm being blamed for the actions of these killers, yet I didn't shoot anyone. I carry my gun to shoot back at such people.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I renew a couple things annually, including my CCW. I'm good automatically, thanks to President Bush, to carry concealed in all 50 states. I enjoy packing while in the nut city of Portland. I also practice for home defense. I figure max range inside a home is 15 feet. This is rapid fire with my 45. None of this take a breath and squeeze the trigger crap.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MasterAbsher said:


> I renew a couple things annually, including my CCW. I'm good automatically, thanks to President Bush, to carry concealed in all 50 states. I enjoy packing while in the nut city of Portland. I also practice for home defense. I figure max range inside a home is 15 feet. This is rapid fire with my 45. None of this take a breath and squeeze the trigger crap.
> View attachment 390025


Good shooting. I enjoy taking the retired cops out to do their annual LEOSA certification.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Good shooting. I enjoy taking the retired cops out to do their annual LEOSA certification.


I love LEOSA! This is with a compact. My EDC is a Glock 30.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> This is rapid fire with my 45. None of this take a breath and squeeze the trigger crap.
> View attachment 390025


You forgot to mention it's a Glock 21 that holds 14 rounds. 8 shots to the head + 6 shots who knows where ...
:roflmao:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> But I'm not really employee material anyway, so whatever. But I feel bad for all the people out there who are forced to live in the closet about their gun beliefs in the name of their career. After a mass shooting several years ago, I had Facebook friends condemn me for not giving up my guns. Feels a bit like I'm being blamed for the actions of these killers, yet I didn't shoot anyone. I carry my gun to shoot back at such people.


I didnt mean specifically you.
If they were in an open carry state 
I woulda given the guy the ride.
I'm pretty liberal and have numerous guns. I have a buddy that was really excited when concealed came to Illinois
He asked me if I wanted to go w him to get the permits. I told him I didnt want one and I owned a pawnshop at the time
So I asked him how many times in your life have you ever needed a gun on you?
He said never and had lived in Chicago for 50 years. Actually a cook county sheriff now so he does need one. People are panicking because sometimes innocents end up dead
I dont wanna take away anyone's guns
away I'm just not very sure us good guy civilians should be carrying them.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Walmart does not allow open carry either!


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> You forgot to mention it's a Glock 21 that holds 14 rounds. 8 shots to the head + 6 shots who knows where ...
> :roflmao:


Nope. It is in fact a Glock 30. I do also own a Glock 21. My wife bought it for me last Christmas. Love it! But due to it's size, it isn't real concealable. Hate to disappoint your sarcasm but there were no misses. Further, I'm in California so even I am limited to a 10 round magazine. This sucks since Glocks Blue Lable program comes with the larger magazines which I am required to switch out. When I qualify, I do so with a sub-compact, my 30 and my 21. Last year during qualifications one round hit the 9 ring and the rest were all inside the 10.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Walmart does not allow open carry either!


Yeah, they just banned it earlier this year, along with Kroger and Smiths and a bunch of other stores that got pressured by Michael Bloomberg's anti-gun advocacy organizations.

Bloomberg is fighting very hard to destroy the gun culture by pressuring shops to discriminate against gun carriers. First they pressured Starbucks and now they've pressured most of the big box stores, but not all of them have caved yet.

I shopped at Walmart almost every day before the ban. Haven't been back since as there are still plenty of other stores that didn't go along with it. It was pretty silly, since liberals seem to be the ones that already hated WalMart anyway. I doubt they won over many liberals by banning open carry.

It never would have happened if Sam Walton was still in charge. Sam Walton also encouraged people to sleep in his parking lots, whereas Walmart also newly banned sleeping in their lots. Two reasons I like Home Depot... I never get guff for sleeping in their parking lot, nor for carrying a gun in their store.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Hate to disappoint your sarcasm but there were no misses.


Well, you shot me down on that one! (couldn't find a rimshot emoji).

Good job!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

John M Santana said:


> @Trafficat: How in the hell did you become a moderator here??? Every other moderator I've followed in threads is just that: "moderate," trying to remain impartial and unbiased during discussions and trying to look to facts and past cases for their responses. I've been a moderator in a number of groups, and do my best to ensure that people are treated with respect and civility, and attempt to snuff-out flame wars before they engulf a post. You are nothing close to moderate or impartial, and, in fact, poured gasoline onto an actual incident regarding a hot-button topic. You should, honestly, try and save face and step down.


Nope. Please dont say that. At least i know if I am making the same comments the guys are @Trafficat wouldnt kick me out of the thread and allow the others to continue.

It's worse if a mod in any forum abuses power to single out certain posters. They can have all the opinions on topics they want as long as they are fair to us.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Based solely on his holiday door decorations, I would have enthusiastically accepted this pax. How often does one have the opportunity to drive around a fare while engaging in a conversation of solid gibberish?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Uber corporate is a bunch of bigots. Same with Lyft corporate. They are both based out of California where this bigotry is mainstream, so that is likely why they have such policy.
> 
> If I was hailing a ride, it seems he would most likely refuse to pick me up because he doesn't agree with my way of life, unless I chose to remain closeted and hide my gun. I would consider that bigoted. He states he only picks up people with guns if they have a badge.
> 
> Most gun carriers are refused service only when they encounter seething leftists who hate everything gun rights stand for, and hate everything about the people who represent that lifestyle. If someone googles your name and it comes up with a picture of you being involved in gun culture, or a pro-gun comment, there is a good chance a leftist firm will not hire you.


god help us your a moderator !


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Blatherskite said:


> Based solely on his holiday door decorations, I would have enthusiastically accepted this pax. How often does one have the opportunity to drive around a fare while engaging in a conversation of solid gibberish?


I gave him a ride about six months ago, to buy a strap on Go Pro. He likes to ride around wearing it across his chest on an electric scooter/wheelchair. He is very paranoid, and also told me his religion is Voodoo.

Not getting in my freaking cab openly packing heat!


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

The generalizations that go in on here are on par with area 51,the grassy knoll,and bigfoot lol


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Nobody carrying a gun is getting in my car. Period. Instant cancel and drive off.
If you need to openly carry a gun to go about your normal day, I am judging you as a total idiot, and a dangerous one at that. Stay away please.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Shooot. Guns are all over my market. I personally don't agree with open carry, living in an open carry state, because it raises the question of why they couldn't pay the maximum of about $50 for several years of CCW carrying (no background checks for private sales or open carry, there is an uproar about that right now). Open carry is also risky and makes people uncomfortable.

Having said that, again - open carry state, I'd actually be glad to know that my pax was armed. I'm sure that I have given hundreds of rides to pax with a concealed carry permit (including police officers and military personnel). Just like law enforcement officers, it would have been nice to know.

Still waiting on my Uber/Lyft metal detector to assure that my pax are not armed.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Nobody carrying a gun is getting in my car. Period. Instant cancel and drive off.
> If you need to openly carry a gun to go about your normal day, I am judging you as a total idiot, and a dangerous one at that. Stay away please.


You're in Canada. Here in Virginia, USA, loads of citizens are armed. As long as they are responsible and law abiding, I have no problems with that. Oh, and - again - odds are that I will never know if they are armed or not if they have a CCW permit.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

When I was in the military I shot the cardboard target in the heart 48 out of 50 times with no scope. They then proceeded to give me my sharp shooters ribbon which I wore proudly.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Isn't Canada Americas hat?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

MasterAbsher said:


> Isn't Canada Americas hat?


We prefer to think of the United States Of America as our underwear. We are collectively trying to figure out why we have to deal with this gross Orange skid stain which has lingered for the past 3 years..



gooddolphins said:


> When I was in the military I shot the cardboard target in the heart 48 out of 50 times with no scope. They then proceeded to give me my sharp shooters ribbon which I wore proudly.


Military service and skill is one thing, a very separate thing. As a line of defence of a sovereign nation, of course, the armed forced should be armed, and trained.
Regular citizens packing heat and just going about their day is LUDICROUS to every country in the world except for the USA.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Regular citizens packing heat and just going about their day is LUDICROUS to every country in the world except for the USA.


It's part of our county, like it or not.

I'm in favor of improving gun control (although that's a complex issue). I'm also in favor of law abiding citizens having the right to protect themselves.

Look at Brazil "off duty police officers". It's a bloodbath. But also a message to would be criminals.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> It's part of our county, like it or not.
> 
> I'm in favor of improving gun control (although that's a complex issue). I'm also in favor of law abiding citizens having the right to protect themselves.
> 
> Look at Brazil "off duty police officers". It's a bloodbath. But also a message to would be criminals.


Australia and Britain are doing just fine with VERY STRICT bans on citizens carrying firearms. Ditto Japan. (Maybe it helps to be an island, as we cannot ban fire-arms up here, they'd just float over the border. In fact Toronto, Canada has a very serious ILLEGAL GUN problem. We've had a lot of gang-shootings and other fire-arm related offences in 2019, most of these guns are from the USA.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Australia and Britain are doing just fine with VERY STRICT bans on citizens carrying firearms. Ditto Japan. (Maybe it helps to be an island, as we cannot ban fire-arms up here, they'd just float over the border. In fact Toronto, Canada has a very serious ILLEGAL GUN problem. We've had a lot of gang-shootings and other fire-arm related offences in 2019, most of these guns are from the USA.


No sense arguing with you. Different country, different circumstances.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> No sense arguing with you. Different country, different circumstances.


Would you feel comfortable having a mentally deranged individual get in your car with a large handgun?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Would you feel comfortable having a mentally deranged individual get in your car with a large handgun?


I believe I've made my stance clear here, regarding the second ammendment, open carry vs concealed carry, and not knowing if my pax is legally carrying a concealed firearm.

I spent about 20 years living in a rural community here in Virginia where the vast majority of people were armed. Gunfire on the regular all year - hunting and sport. Guess what? All of those armed citizens, murders and armed robberies were unheard of.

Sorry, to better answer your question.

I have no way of knowing if someone is "mentally deranged". If they are openly carrying a firearm, I would be extra alert but not too concerned. Again, that's legal in my state.

Thousands of trips, never had this situation. But odds are extremely high that I have had armed pax. And that's fine with me.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I believe I've made my stance clear here, regarding the second ammendment, open carry vs concealed carry, and not knowing if my pax is legally carrying a concealed firearm.
> 
> I spent about 20 years living in a rural community here in Virginia where the vast majority of people were armed. Gunfire on the regular all year - hunting and sport. Guess what? All of those armed citizens, murders and armed robberies were unheard of.
> 
> ...


Can we say, GULLIBLE?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

John M Santana said:


> @Trafficat: How in the hell did you become a moderator here??? Every other moderator I've followed in threads is just that: "moderate," trying to remain impartial and unbiased during discussions and trying to look to facts and past cases for their responses. I've been a moderator in a number of groups, and do my best to ensure that people are treated with respect and civility, and attempt to snuff-out flame wars before they engulf a post. You are nothing close to moderate or impartial, and, in fact, poured gasoline onto an actual incident regarding a hot-button topic. You should, honestly, try and save face and step down.


While you may have been a mod in a different forum, not all mods here are impartial.

As for the gun issue, there are many responsible gun owners. Yet, I wouldn't feel comfortable with a pax having a pax with a gun strapped on him.

There have been drivers who were shot and killed. And here, a lunatic with a gun walked in a salon and spa in an affluent area and killed 4. We also had another lunatic walk into a temple and kill 6. And this summer, 4 people were shot and killed in the NW part of my state by another lunatic. We don't know the mental stability of pax.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Can we say, GULLIBLE?


Gullible? How so?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Gullible? How so?


Repeatedly raped financially by Uber/Lyft, but that's for another thread. Where does one draw the line, and say, "I will not succumb to this' ; even if it means potential liability issues?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Repeatedly raped financially by Uber/Lyft, but that's for another thread. Where does one draw the line, and say, "I will not succumb to this' ; even if it means potential liability issues?


You kind of lost me. I was saying how many people here are armed, the majority of the time you would not know.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> You kind of lost me. I was saying how many people here are armed, the majority of the time you would not know.


This is an anonymous forum, yes. Guns are a hot topic these days as high profile shootings take place. Just about every day, someone is murdered in my town. Better yet, recently, there are reports of shootings that happened right in front of uniformed police officers!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> This is an anonymous forum, yes. Guns are a hot topic these days as high profile shootings take place. Just about every day, someone is murdered in my town.


By "here" I was referring to my market.

By the way, areas with a large population of responsible legally armed citizens tend to have less violent crimes, particularly if they are carrying concealed.

I think the main issue here is open carry. Out of sight, out of mind. What you don't know exists can't bother you.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> By "here" I was referring to my market.
> 
> By the way, areas with a large population of responsible legally armed citizens tend to have less violent crimes, particularly if they are carrying concealed.
> 
> I think the main issue here is open carry. Out of sight, out of mind. What you don't know exists can't bother you.


Openly carrying can equate to brandishing if somebody thinks of next steps that have not taken place yet.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Openly carrying can equate to brandishing if somebody thinks of next steps that have not taken place yet.


Say what?! &#129315;

You clearly know very little about lawfully carrying a firearm, at least in Virginia. 100% legal without a permit. But be prepared for random stops and making people around you uncomfortable.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> By "here" I was referring to my market.
> 
> By the way, areas with a large population of responsible legally armed citizens tend to have less violent crimes, particularly if they are carrying concealed.
> 
> I think the main issue here is open carry. Out of sight, out of mind. What you don't know exists can't bother you.


But this story isn't about your market.

This thread isn't about open carry, but a driver feeling unsafe because of a guy having a gun strapped across his chest who may not be mentally stable.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> But this story isn't about your market.
> 
> This thread isn't about open carry, but a driver feeling unsafe because of a guy having a gun strapped across his chest.


It is about open carry, actually. Because if the pax was carrying concealed, the driver would have had no idea and would have carried on as usual.

The rest was in response to FormerTaxiDriver.










To the left, "hey, hop in!"

To the right, "I'm not taking you"


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It is about open carry, actually. Because if the pax was carrying concealed, the driver would have had no idea and would have carried on as usual.
> 
> The rest was in response to FormerTaxiDriver.
> 
> ...


You keep bringing up Virginia. People are killed just about everyday in my town.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It is about open carry, actually. Because if the pax was carrying concealed, the driver would have had no idea and would have carried on as usual.
> 
> The rest was in response to FormerTaxiDriver.


I'm not going to debate you. Reread his initial post. He doesn't mention concealed carry.

I had a guy around 10:30 pm weeks ago who was carrying a long, black case. As I saw him outside, I wondered if he was carrying some rifle. It was dark and not many street lights since it wasn't a main street. He later said it was pool cues. Scared me at first.

I'm sure we've had pax with guns, but not openly displayed. People are crazy, including some pax. I'm sure the driver in Chicago who was killed by the woman who bought the machete didn't feel unsafe at first. The OP's potential pax has s gun openly displayed.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> You keep bringing up Virginia.


Not in the quoted post and I think I said "Virginia" once?

Fine. Florida, Pennsylvania, Nevada, etc etc - one of the many states with open and concealed carry.



Invisible said:


> I'm not going to debate you. Reread his initial post. He doesn't mention concealed carry.
> 
> I had a guy around 10:30 pm weeks ago who was carrying a long, black case. As I saw him outside, I wondered if he was carrying some rifle. It was dark and not many street lights since it wasn't a main street. He later said it was pool cues. Scared me at first.
> 
> I'm sure we've had pax with guns, but not openly displayed. People are crazy, including some pax. I'm sure the driver in Chicago who was killed by the woman who bought the machete didn't feel unsafe at first. The OP's potential pax has s gun openly displayed.


Right, the point is that they were scared because they saw a gun. My point is that they have probably given trips to people who were armed but did not get upset because they did not know.

Not trying to debate anyone, just pointing that out.

It's a bit sad that you see anyone with a gun as someone to be afraid of and a criminal. But I understand.

Just please realize that someone open carrying in a holster is incredibly unlikely to be someone looking to do you harm. In fact, they are protecting you as well. Try talking with them.

Open carry causes situations like this, again - I'm not in favor of it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Not in the quoted post and I think I said "Virginia" once?
> 
> Fine. Florida, Pennsylvania, Nevada, etc etc - one of the many states with open and concealed carry.
> 
> ...


Our society has gone insane, shootings at schools, malls, parties, restaurants, etc. Therefore, it would alarming to see someone displaying a gun that's NOT in a holster. I'm not against legal concealed carry or keeping a gun in a holster. But strapped across someone's chest or someone holding it, I'd err on the side of caution. That's me. You do as you want.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Our society has gone insane, shootings at schools, malls, parties, restaurants, etc. Therefore, it would alarming to see someone displaying a gun that's NOT in a holster. I'm not against legal concealed carry or keeping a gun in a holster. But strapped across someone's chest or someone holding it, I'd err on the side of caution. That's me. You do as you want.


So if the pistol was in a holster on their hip it would be fine but not if it's in a holster on their chest? There was mention of a wheelchair. Makes sense to carry in that position if you are disabled.


----------



## Kimoverman (Oct 22, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Mind you, this is a TAXI CAB pickup!
> 
> View attachment 389859
> 
> ...


If any pick up scares you, for what ever reason, then nicely get out of the situation. You dont need to justify yourself. If you post it....shade and haters get a shot at you. It's your car, your choice. Have a good day.&#128587;&#127996;‍♀


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> So if the pistol was in a holster on their hip it would be fine but not if it's in a holster on their chest? There was mention of a wheelchair. Makes sense to carry in that position if you are disabled.


It would bother me if the pax were mentally unstable.

You missed my point. This thread isn't my beliefs or yours. It's about the OP.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Because you are intolerant and deny service to a person based on your personal disgust for his way of life.


Troll


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

Regardless of your stance on "open vs. concealed" carry or the PAX's (known or unknown) mental status, it is against Uber's TOS (rider or PAX) to carry a firearm unless you carry it IAW TSA guidelines...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Smitty in CT said:


> Regardless of your stance on "open vs. concealed" carry or the PAX's (known or unknown) mental status, it is against Uber's TOS (rider or PAX) to carry a firearm unless you carry it IAW TSA guidelines...
> 
> View attachment 390261


That is NOT my TOS. Not in my Taxi.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Australia and Britain are doing just fine with VERY STRICT bans on citizens carrying firearms. Ditto Japan. (Maybe it helps to be an island, as we cannot ban fire-arms up here, they'd just float over the border. In fact Toronto, Canada has a very serious ILLEGAL GUN problem. We've had a lot of gang-shootings and other fire-arm related offences in 2019, most of these guns are from the USA.


One rule I have in politics, is that you can"t bring proofs from one country to another, since cultures and mentalities differ greatly between them. Imposing the same system on another country doesn't mean the results would be the same. That might need a cultural/ideological change too. Which is harder and more complicated than merely changing laws.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Probably going to sound strange for encouraging this but they need to keep that gun hidden.

If I knew someone with a gun was in a my car I would drive worried the whole time. That's not a condition you want your driver to be in when handling a vehicle.

I've never seen a exposed gun. So drive starts and ends, "have a nice day".



Illini said:


> That gun was his service animal. You should have asked him what task the gun has been trained to do.


I don't know. Should a driver really discuss the gun and make it a center of conversation before the ride?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I gave him a ride about six months ago, to buy a strap on Go Pro. He likes to ride around wearing it across his chest on an electric scooter/wheelchair. He is very paranoid, and also told me his religion is Voodoo.
> 
> Not getting in my freaking cab openly packing heat!


Sounds eccentric but not dangerous. I don't know about Voodoo but I have never read about the Voodoo inquisition, nor have I heard of Voodoo suicide bombers. Lots of terrorist attacks blamed on guns are the direct result of behavior backed by mainstream religious justifications.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Would you feel comfortable having a mentally deranged individual get in your car with a large handgun?


We're all a but nutty, mate. If he was traveling alone when I picked him up, there would be two armed nutters in the car.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Just please realize that someone open carrying in a holster is incredibly unlikely to be someone looking to do you harm. In fact, they are protecting you as well. Try talking with them.


My lord. What a fantasy land.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> My lord. What a fantasy land.


This isn't Canada.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> This isn't Canada.


And mercifully so.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> My lord. What a fantasy land.


It is wonderful here to me!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> It is wonderful to me!


With all the hot tempered political discourse, and polarization of the USA general population at the moment, I really don't think people casually carrying loaded fire-arms is a good idea. 
But that is just me. I just want to have a cup of coffee and read my book on an open patio in the summer without a bunch of armed amateurs parading their second amendment rights around.

Lately, I've absconded any USA travel (I have many, many friends in all parts of the USA) until the Orange Cheetoh is out of office. While the USA always has strong divisions due to its two party political system, it has gotten much, much worse in the 21st century, and really makes the country a less desirable place to visit from much of the rest of the first world.

I would love to see the 'tourist dollars' statistics from 1990 to 2018 to see if there was a significant drop off in 2001, 2008, 2017 and if those flash points (911/FinancialCrash/TrumpAssumingOffice) were sustained trends of downward desirability of foreign tourist dollars.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I think that's the disconnect here. Folks, simply having a firearm does not automatically make someone a nut or dangerous. In many parts of the US, it's just part of the culture.

The vast majority carry *because *of the nuts out there.

But whatever. Tennessee is a "shall issue" state, meaning that anyone will be granted a concealed carry permit if they complete minimal training, pass the background check, and pay a fee. Likewise, they honor permits from several other states. So odds are extremely high that you have given rides to armed pax and never knew it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If a person is truly afraid to pick someone up and not just offended at the sight of guns, I can sympathize but I think it is the result of widespread ignorance on guns that has arisen from a cultural shift and a deliberate fear campaign that has been propogated by mainstream politicians and the media for a long time.

Anything, once understood, is less frightening and less ugly once more understood. For instance, read a biology text on spiders and I bet most fear goes away for most species, replaced by respect for their important role in reducing mosquito-borne disease. I often encourage the presence of spiders.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Mind you, this is a TAXI CAB pickup!
> 
> View attachment 389859
> 
> ...


I think I would have asked him if he would place that gun in a holster in the trunk. I would have told him that I would feel safer if he would agree to that. I carry because I drive bar hours Friday and Sat nights. It is ALWAYS in the map storage and no one ever knows it is there. Nor have I had to brandish it even under difficult situations with really nasty people that appear they are about to get violent. If he didn't agree to this I would tell him I wouldn't take him and cancel the ride.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Mind you, this is a TAXI CAB pickup!
> 
> View attachment 389859
> 
> ...


Never in my life will have an armed person get in my car let alone sit behind me. You did the right thing! Good job.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

OG ant said:


> Never in my life will have an armed person get in my car let alone sit behind me. You did the right thing! Good job.


I am sure you have given rides to armed people before without knowing it. This guy in a wheelchair wouldn't have bothered me if he had it holstered and attached to his chair. I am sure he carry's for self protection or it is cultural. The south mainly. It was daytime and the odds of violence go down dramatically based on this fact.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> I am sure you have given rides to armed people before without knowing it. This guy in a wheelchair wouldn't have bothered me if he had it holstered and attached to his chair. I am sure he carry's for self protection or it is cultural. The south mainly. It was daytime and the odds of violence go down dramatically based on this fact.


They're from Canada, so..


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I would not knowingly give a ride to anyone with a weapon. Just like they have the right to carry a weapon, I have the right to not want a weapon in my vehicle.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> They're from Canada, so..


I would think it was cultural if Canadian.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> I am sure you have given rides to armed people before without knowing it. This guy in a wheelchair wouldn't have bothered me if he had it holstered and attached to his chair. I am sure he carry's for self protection or it is cultural. The south mainly. It was daytime and the odds of violence go down dramatically based on this fact.


Your earlier reply, you wrote you'd ask he put in the trunk. Not trying to be argumentative. Which is it?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Illini said:


> I would not knowingly give a ride to anyone with a weapon. Just like they have the right to carry a weapon, I have the right to not want a weapon in my vehicle.


Even if that individual was carrying legally and had zero criminal background? Do you view anyone with a gun to be dangerous or a criminal?

To each their own. Just troubling to see profiling here. Definitely runs the gamut when you look at member locations.



Fat Man said:


> I would think it was cultural if Canadian.


Viewpoint from Canada seems to be that an armed American is automatically a nut job and dangerous.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Even if that individual was carrying legally and had zero criminal background? Do you view anyone with a gun to be dangerous or a criminal?
> 
> To each their own. Just troubling to see profiling here. Definitely runs the gamut when you look at member locations.
> 
> ...


So now not wanting an armed pax is profiling?

The USA is getting crazy. I want to become a Canadian. I love maple syrup and Michael J Fox, both are from Canada.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> So now not wanting an armed pax is profiling?
> 
> The USA is getting crazy. I want to become a Canadian. I love maple syrup and Michael J Fox, both are from Canada.


No, assuming that someone is dangerous because they are armed.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Illini said:


> I would not knowingly give a ride to anyone with a weapon. Just like they have the right to carry a weapon, I have the right to not want a weapon in my vehicle.


Let me ask this. Is it the fact that you KNOW about the weapon or the fact they have one? Because people that usually carry have them in a holster and not visible. I don't carry mine like I used to due to the issues where I would live and party at back in the day. The holster I had was not visible and no one ever knew at any of the bars I would go. Mine today is always in my ride, always accessible, but mostly never discussed. Just like responsible gun owners don't discuss it either. Conversation over it makes things awkward and to them it is just something they ware like a watch.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Even if that individual was carrying legally and had zero criminal background? Do you view anyone with a gun to be dangerous or a criminal?
> 
> To each their own. Just troubling to see profiling here. Definitely runs the gamut when you look at member locations.


Don't care if the weapon is carried legally or not, or zero criminal background or not.
If it makes you feel better, I also would not give a ride to anyone that I knew to have a communicable disease.
I view anyone with a gun to be POTENTIALLY dangerous.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I love this video on the topic of open carry. A huge part of it is how you present yourself. The best solution, don't walk around town with a rifle on your back and conceal your pistol.

Resolved ☑


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Let me ask this. Is it the fact that you KNOW about the weapon or the fact they have one? Because people that usually carry have them in a holster and not visible. I don't carry mine like I used to due to the issues where I would live and party at back in the day.


If I can't see it, I assume they don't have one.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I think that's the disconnect here. Folks, simply having a firearm does not automatically make someone a nut or dangerous.


Especially in the close confines of a car, even an unarmed person can easily kill a driver if he is a more physically powerful person.

As a person who is relatively physically small and weak by average male standards, (I weigh 125 lbs), I think the tendency to see a gun as an equalizer is more natural.

A man with a wheelchair and a gun is made much more powerful by his gun, while some 6'6" hulk (or really almost any other male) in the backseat in chokehold range is equally dangerous to me, armed or unarmed.

I have no reason to fear an open gun when most other dudes openly appear physically more powerful anyway, and I pretty much don't judge a weaker person as looking less dangerous as I assume they likely are invisibly armed.



Fat Man said:


> I think I would have asked him if he would place that gun in a holster in the trunk. I would have told him that I would feel safer if he would agree to that. I carry because I drive bar hours Friday and Sat nights. It is ALWAYS in the map storage and no one ever knows it is there. Nor have I had to brandish it even under difficult situations with really nasty people that appear they are about to get violent. If he didn't agree to this I would tell him I wouldn't take him and cancel the ride.


I respect you for your strike at a compromise, but I would be afraid of getting a bad rating even if they agreed to it.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> Based solely on his holiday door decorations, I would have enthusiastically accepted this pax. How often does one have the opportunity to drive around a fare while engaging in a conversation of solid gibberish?


quite often if you go to the right areas


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Even if that individual was carrying legally and had zero criminal background? Do you view anyone with a gun to be dangerous or a criminal?
> 
> To each their own. Just troubling to see profiling here. Definitely runs the gamut when you look at member locations.
> 
> ...


Funny thing, if Canada were to get attacked by a foreign power, America would save their butts.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Anyone can pin a badge on their chest. It doesn't make them a better person.


Agreed! Fully half of the police officers I have known personally have been morally corrupt criminals. HALF!

Being a 'Good Guy" can be a detriment to employment as LE


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm a former Marine, and comfortable handling firearms and have no problem with other people owning them or even making their whole identity about them (I just don't want to hear about it).

That being said, If I ever become aware that a pax has a firearm in my car (on their person) It will be an immediate stop and "GTFO".


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> That being said, If I ever become aware that a pax has a firearm in my car (on their person) It will be an immediate stop and "GTFO".


Why?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Why?


No toys allowed!&#129322;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> No, assuming that someone is dangerous because they are armed.


Shitbird house, Handicapped person open carrying. There are lots of signs here that this might be a bad Pick Up.

Cancel and drive on.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Shitbird house, Handicapped person open carrying. There are lots of signs here that this might be a bad Pick Up.
> 
> Cancel and drive on.


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Why?


If I cannot have a firearm in my vehicle then neither can they. Goobers rules, not mine. They do not have more rights than I do in my vehicle.

Period. Plus that shitbird house looked sketchy Any damn ways


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Why?


Because many people are morons and I don't trust them with it. If you make it known that you are carrying a gun, I will not drive you. I'm under no obligation to drive you, gun or no gun.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Shitbird house, Handicapped person open carrying. There are lots of signs here that this might be a bad Pick Up.
> 
> Cancel and drive on.


Fair enough. I wish that the photo of the place wasn't so blurry. With the Open sign, looked like a business?

If this had been a clean cut individual, still feel the same?

I used to live in the sticks. I had two gay friends, both had been assaulted. One was dealing with end stage AIDS and was wheelchair bound. Thanks to the backwards thinking of the community (and everyone knew about them), he was armed.

Myself and a neighbor with a huge property shot with him one day. He was spot on from his chair and also with one crutch. We were impressed by both his responsible carry and his accuracy.

No RS there. Just hard working people, a huge percentage was armed.

Oh, and ironically, he was infected by a blood transfusion wayyy back.



NauticalWheeler said:


> Because many people are morons and I don't trust them with it. If you make it known that you are carrying a gun, I will not drive you. I'm under no obligation to drive you, gun or no gun.


I'm far more concerned about the typical drunk pax assaulting me than a sober individual, especially handicapped, being armed. But that's me.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Me personally I'd probably let someone in my car with a machine gun if they didn't seem too drunk.

But if someones uncomfortable with someone who's open carrying its up to them weather or not they want to drive them. Legal or not, they have no idea who this person with a gun is. It's their choice what they're comfortable with.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mch said:


> Me personally I'd probably let someone in my car with a machine gun if they didn't seem too drunk.
> 
> But if someones uncomfortable with someone who's open carrying its up to them weather or not they want to drive them. Legal or not, they have no idea who this person with a gun is. It's their chouce what they're comfortable with.


Agreed. Again, open carry is just asking for problems.

My neighbor at my old house in the sticks open carried at first. He was shopping at the local Food Lion one day and a kid got scared seeing his gun. Concealed from then on.

One thing that I will say, in a "shall issue" state such as Tennessee where the OP lives, I do wonder why the individual can't or won't complete the necessary steps to obtain their concealed carry permit.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Agreed. Again, open carry is just asking for problems.
> 
> My neighbor at my old house in the sticks open carried at first. He was shopping at the local Food Lion one day and a kid got scared seeing his gun. Concealed from then on.
> 
> One thing that I will say, in a "shall issue" state such as Tennessee where the OP lives, I do wonder why the individual can't or won't complete the necessary steps to obtain their concealed carry permit.


Even if it's concealed and concealed properly. Its up to the driver to decide weather he/she wants in in their car


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mch said:


> Even if it's concealed and concealed properly. Its up to the driver to decide weather he/she wants in in their car


Concealed properly, the driver would have no idea. Hence the problem in this case.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Fair enough. I wish that the photo of the place wasn't so blurry. With the Open sign, looked like a business?
> 
> If this had been a clean cut individual, still feel the same?
> 
> ...


I don't pick up drunk people either.

Smokers standing there hotboxing a cigarette while I drive up? Drive by and keep on going.

Dude with a clothes dresser from the Good will?

Six people running out of a house still carrying their open containers of PBR.

My car, my rules.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Fair enough. I wish that the photo of the place wasn't so blurry. With the Open sign, looked like a business?


That is an apartment in a low income area, and probably a municipal code violation over signage.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Invisible said:


> The USA is getting crazy. I want to become a Canadian. I love maple syrup and Michael J Fox, both are from Canada.


I think it is great that there are different places in the world with different cultures. Immigration and emigration should be easier so that people can go where they like it the best. What makes me sad is that the future seems to tend towards global authoritarianism and an international unification of law. In the United States, there is also a tendency towards national unification, with guys in Chicago trying to dictate how people in small desert towns live.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm far more concerned about the typical drunk pax assaulting me than a sober individual, especially handicapped, being armed. But that's me.


Guess what? The car gets stopped and they get told GTFO, too!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Concealed properly, the driver would have no idea. Hence the problem in this case.


If it was concealed properly the driver would never know about it. The OP saw the gun and decided not to take the guy.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I'm a former Marine, and comfortable handling firearms and have no problem with other people owning them or even making their whole identity about them (I just don't want to hear about it).
> 
> That being said, If I ever become aware that a pax has a firearm in my car (on their person) It will be an immediate stop and "GTFO".


This is what I am saying. People that carry them don't discuss them at all. Period. People don't want to know because it makes them nervous It is straight up weird for someone to say "by the way I have a handgun on me" and it would make me even say "GTFO".

I am more concerned about a drunk passenger puking on my leather than shooting me. Does anyone else get creped out by people wearing hoodies (with the hood up) at night? It bothers me if I can't see their face/eyes for some reason when they get in the car.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mch said:


> If it was concealed properly the driver would never know about it. The OP saw the gun and decided not to take the guy.


Point is that this is about an armed pax. I can guarantee that the OP has transported pax with guns.

Comes back to open carry freaking people out. But it's not a crime in the OP's state.

What bugs me a bit is profiling someone who is abiding by the law and choosing to exercise that right.

But yes, your car, your rules.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Point is that this is about an armed pax. I can guarantee that the OP has transported pax with guns.
> 
> Comes back to open carry freaking people out. But it's not a crime in the OP's state.
> 
> ...


I find it strange that they are just carrying the weapon around without it being in a holster. The open carry really doesn't bother me if they are the friendly sort.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> I find it strange that they are just carrying the weapon around without it being in a holster. The open carry really doesn't bother me if they are the friendly sort.


It sounds to me that he had a pistol in a chest holster, which makes sense if he was in a wheelchair - easier to draw.

OP, clarify?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I don't pick up drunk people either.
> 
> Smokers standing there hotboxing a cigarette while I drive up? Drive by and keep on going.
> 
> ...


Do you just hide around the corner and cancel and get the fee or just cancel? The worst one for me is smoking pax. I can barely breathe when they get in and it's always like a 20 min trip


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> What bugs me a bit is profiling someone who is abiding by the law and choosing to exercise that right.
> 
> But yes, your car, your rules.


People are free within the law to have sexual relations with other consenting persons. They are not free to do it in my car.

People are free within the law to say every racist slur in the book. They are not free to do it in my car.

People are free within the law to listen to whatever music they want to. They are not free to do so using my car's stereo.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> People are free within the law to have sexual relations with other consenting persons. They are not free to do it in my car.
> 
> People are free within the law to say every racist slur in the book. They are not free to do it in my car.
> 
> People are free within the law to listen to whatever music they want to. They are not free to do so using my car's stereo.


Read the last sentence


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Mind you, this is a TAXI CAB pickup!
> 
> View attachment 389859
> 
> ...


Funny, most of the disabled/handicapped persons I run across, are the most misbehaved and entitled individuals ever. Especially on the road.

So, no surprise there.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Read the last sentence


Yes, I saw it, but it read as though you mean it dismissively. As a Second Amendment-phile, you strike me as someone who might also fiercely believe in the sanctity of private property, and, therefore should approve of a car owner's right to order someone to GTFO.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> That is an apartment in a low income area, and probably a municipal code violation over signage.


Municipal signage code violation? What kind of Orwellian society do you want to live in?
"Yes officer? I'd like to file a complaint. Somebody has a sign that offends me."
"Is it on their property?"
"Yes, I need you to either fine or arrest them"
"All officers are busy at the moment investigating murders and robberies, but we'll get right on that"


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Guns are your defence against liberals.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Yes, I saw it, but it read as though you mean it dismissively. As a Second Amendment-phile, you strike me as someone who might also fiercely believe in the sanctity of private property, and, therefore should approve of a car owner's right to order someone to GTFO.


Not dismissive at all.

I'm actually a registered Democrat and in favor of improving gun regulations, including expanding background checks to mental health history and eliminating private sales without any form of background check. Also not a fan of the NRA.

Kind of to my point here, owning and carrying a firearm does not automatically make someone unstable, irresponsible, dangerous, etc.

But yes, seriously - your car, your rules.



ANT 7 said:


> Guns are your defence against liberals.


I'm an armed liberal, so.. &#128514;


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Guns are your defence against liberals.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


Good, you'd have fewer dollars to spend on spreading Russian troll farm propaganda.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

LOL enjoy your impeachment party, Trump will still be president next week.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> LOL enjoy your impeachment party, Trump will still be president next week.


You probably spend more time watching that coverage than I do.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Oh gawd no. I haven't watched MSM TV for years now. Seriously, I hate it all.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Oh gawd no. I haven't watched MSM TV for years now. Seriously, I hate it all.


You should really take a deep breath and reassess your worldview. When you paint yourself into such a small box, you are fencing off all but a small minority of what life has to offer.

Normally. I'd charge market rate for imparting wisdom, but you're lucky you caught me while I'm awaiting installation of my newest car wrap.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Mind you, this is a TAXI CAB pickup!
> 
> View attachment 389859
> 
> ...


Congrats on being a snowflake. Did you go and hide in your safe room after seeing the firearm?

Liberal snowflake


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hmmmmm, worldview.

Most Americans I have met (500 or so) think a big trip is going over to the next county to visit Jedediah. Many had no passports.

Been to 50 countries in my life. Live in 2 of them now at present. Speak multiple languages. And you ?


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Hmmmmm, worldview.
> 
> Been to 50 countries in my life. Live in 2 of them now at present. Speak multiple languages. And you?


"and you" . . . who?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> Congrats on being a snowflake. Did you go and hide in your safe room after seeing the firearm?
> 
> Liberal snowflake


Do you feel better?

&#128514;&#128514; happy holidays


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Nautical Wheeler, sorry forgot to quote.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Nautical Wheeler, sorry forgot to quote.


You've told me nothing of your worldview other than you, at least jokingly, think you need guns to defend against liberals. Tell me more or don't.

Travelling means nothing except that you've had the OPPORTUNITY to learn new things and ways of thinking, but does not speak to 
whether you are receptive to them.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Point is that this is about an armed pax. I can guarantee that the OP has transported pax with guns.
> 
> Comes back to open carry freaking people out. But it's not a crime in the OP's state.
> 
> ...


They can choose to stop abiding by the law at any time during the ride and blow your head off. Is that likely, no, but still. I completely get why someone would want no parts of a gun in their car regardless of who was carrying it.

I don't think its that big a deal. For every driver like the OP, there's one like me who will be like "Ok put your Uzi in your lap and sit up front, that bag of grenades can go in the floor well. We can lay your service alligator across the back seat, let me just put a blanket down in case it sh*ts all over the place"


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Yes, I saw it, but it read as though you mean it dismissively. As a Second Amendment-phile, you strike me as someone who might also fiercely believe in the sanctity of private property, and, therefore should approve of a car owner's right to order someone to GTFO.


I fiercely believe in private property, and your right to eject anyone for any reason. But that doesn't mean it isn't bigoted to do so.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> By laws, Fire Arms are not allowed to carry unless someone has conceal weapon permit. How could a driver ask and see if someone had it?


Many states allow and even encourage open carry of firearms without a license or permit. I lived in Arizona when they enacted open carry and there was an immediate decrease in violent crime.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Many states allow and even encourage open carry of firearms without a license or permit. I lived in Arizona when they enacted open carry and there was an immediate decrease in violent crime.
> View attachment 390458


Tennessee, where the OP is from, does require a permit for open carry. But it's also a "shall issue" state, meaning that they are required to grant concealed carry permits to residents that meet the requirements (safety training, background check, and payment of the fee).

So yeah, it's a bit odd that this guy was openly carrying. But, presumably he had a permit.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Our society has gone insane, shootings at schools, malls, parties, restaurants, etc. Therefore, it would alarming to see someone displaying a gun that's NOT in a holster. I'm not against legal concealed carry or keeping a gun in a holster. But strapped across someone's chest or someone holding it, I'd err on the side of caution. That's me. You do as you want.


Current laws guarantee criminals that one of the few places they can be sure nobody will shoot back are schools. Did you ever wonder why schools are so often the choice for mass shootings?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Current laws guarantee criminals that one of the few places they can be sure nobody will shoot back are schools. Did you ever wonder why schools are so often the choice for mass shootings?


Your insanity is breath-taking on this issue. Let's arm the teachers and the students. Guns for everyone. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Your insanity is breath-taking on this issue. Let's arm the teachers and the students. Guns for everyone. What could possibly go wrong?


Yeah, I'm not sure arming teachers is the solution (it isn't).

But statically speaking, areas of the country with a large population of lawfully armed citizens tend to have less violent crimes. Same concept as nukes being all over, really want to fire the first shot?

I lived in an area like that. I can think of one gun related homicide in the past 15+ years, a friend of mine. I wonder if he would still be around if he was armed. Gay man, hate crime.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure arming teachers is the solution (it isn't).
> 
> But statically speaking, areas of the country with a large population of lawfully armed citizens tend to have less violent crimes. Same concept as nukes being all over, really want to fire the first shot?
> 
> I lived in an area like that. I can think of one gun related homicide in the past 15+ years, a friend of mine. I wonder if he would still be around if he was armed. Gay man, hate crime.


Statistically speaking Crime in America, particularly gun crime is more than double any other country on earth, including several nations at war. Sounds like it is work for you guys. Stay safe.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Statistically speaking Crime in America, particularly fun crime is more than double any other country on earth, including several nations at war. Sounds like it is work for you guys. Stay safe.


Which is why many responsible Americans choose to protect themselves against evil. See how that works?

Guns aren't going anywhere. Leveling the playing field here is kind of how it works.

By the way, looks like the orange dude is gonna be gone soon &#128514;


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Your insanity is breath-taking on this issue. Let's arm the teachers and the students. Guns for everyone. What could possibly go wrong?


Or let's make sure that the only people with firearms on the property are criminals. That sounds more like breathtaking insanity to me. I see no problem with educated, trained and skilled teachers being armed.
BTW, nice try burying this in the licensed driver forum. Lol


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> LOL enjoy your impeachment party, Trump will still be president next week.


And for 5 more glorious years!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

It takes a good guy with a wheelchair to stop a bad guy with a wheelchair.....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Or let's make sure that the only people with firearms on the property are criminals. That sounds more like breathtaking insanity to me. I see no problem with educated, trained and skilled teachers being armed.
> BTW, nice try burying this in the licensed driver forum. Lol


Bro. I'm the only one in my family that isn't a current or former educator. I wouldn't trust any of them to be packing heat in the classroom. Why? Because they're not about that.

That's why we have school resource officers.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I gave him a ride about six months ago, to buy a strap on Go Pro. He likes to ride around wearing it across his chest on an electric scooter/wheelchair. He is very paranoid, and also told me his religion is Voodoo.
> 
> Not getting in my freaking cab openly packing heat!


I think I am over-caffeinated, I saw "strap" and "on" as one word......


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I believe I've made my stance clear here, regarding the second ammendment, open carry vs concealed carry, and not knowing if my pax is legally carrying a concealed firearm.
> 
> I spent about 20 years living in a rural community here in Virginia where the vast majority of people were armed. Gunfire on the regular all year - hunting and sport. Guess what? All of those armed citizens, murders and armed robberies were unheard of.
> 
> ...


He said that dudes religion was voodoo. Just hope he doesn't need a head to shrink if he's your pax.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Bro. I'm the only one in my family that isn't a current or former educator. I wouldn't trust any of them to be packing heat in the classroom. Why? Because they're not about that.
> 
> That's why we have school resource officers.


Yep. That's why I think educators that want to be armed should have training and pass proficiency testing. They need to be able to manage an emergency.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> It would bother me if the pax were mentally unstable.


Are you bothered that we might be somewhat questionable?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Are you bothered that we might be somewhat questionable?


Some of the posts I've read, I'm seeing "somewhat" in the rear-view mirror....


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've lived in a part of America where open carry wasn't just legal, it was the norm. 

Before I moved to Texas, I routinely saw my neighbors going about their business with a pistol in a holster on their hip. Driving trucks, riding tractors, on horseback, or just out walking. Some of those neighbors were teenagers, including teenage girls, some probably not even old enough to drive a car yet, or even vote. If they went horseback riding, they were open carrying a pistol, often with a rifle in a saddle holster. Because...predators! And opportunistic hunting.

When the deputy drove through town, he'd wave at them, and those teenagers waved back. Nobody was detained or arrested. Chaos did not ensue. And almost no stranger crime.

I've seen open carry in churches, in city council meetings, at the hospital, in places that sell liquor, and even inside a US Post Office (where it's technically prohibited, but the postmaster was a shooter and a hunter, so who is going to complain?).

When the NRA convention was in town, I worked rideshare in that area because I knew it was safe. Lots of people carrying weapons openly. No chaos. No crime. Just lots of fun and the free exercise of natural rights. Trump (and one of his adult sons) were present. His son was out walking the trade show floors. Probably the safest place in America.

I know I've transported pax that were carrying concealed (it comes up in conversation, from time to time). And I'm positive that I've transported a lot more that did a better job at keeping that fact to themselves (on an average day, about one in three are carrying around here). Every time a pax admits they are a cop, the one thing I know for certain is that they are armed (they are required to carry, even off duty and out of uniform). I've carried hunters and competitive shooters to the airport who had obvious weapon cases and large ammo boxes. This is one demographic that tips with regularity.

I have no problem with any driver refusing to transport pax that's open carrying, because it's their car, their business, their rules, their choice. That's freedom. That's liberty.

I don't care what some emasculated wussified nerds in the bay area think, or say, or do. To hell with their rules, because their rules don't apply inside my personal property. That's freedom. That's liberty.

A right not exercised, freely, is not a right at all.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I've been very active in this thread and I just want to lay out where I am coming from personally.

Before that, I respect the OP for laying the ground rules in his car. I've done the same thing, as we all should.

My grandfather, Hatton, was a WWII vet. My cousins never really connected to him but I did. He decided to teach me how to respect firearms and how to shoot at around 8 years old. Why? Because he wanted me to be prepared if I was ever drafted, as he was, and I was actually worried about that years later.

My family and myself are registered Democrats. My Dad did not approve of Hatton teaching me about firearms, my mother understood. I still have the German Youth 22 rifle that he taught me how to shoot.

I was skeptical about the second ammendment but never really gave it much thought until I moved into a rural neighborhood where many of my neighbors were armed.

I had a nice conversation with one neighbor about the issue over a nice bonfire in the back yard. "Ben, it's a tool. What you do with it is up to you". Kinda called BS but that stuck with me.

Several months later, I came home from a web dev Meetup to find several cars in front of my house. Apparently someone had hit a deer in front of my mailbox, it was crawling in the ditch and suffering horribly.

Police eventually arrived, first thing that the officer asked was if any of us had a gun. Why? To put the deer out of its misery and save him some paperwork.

Called my neighbor, he calmly asked the officer if he could dispatch the deer, and ended the suffering. "Ben, it's a tool".

Decided that I was going to purchase a pistol and carry it concealed after that, about four years ago.

I have drawn my firearm one time, standing on my front porch when some moron decided to drive down our country road shooting in the direction of occupied houses - last shot by my mailbox. I did not return fire because the threat had passed without my house being struck. Law enforcement arrived hours later and after many calls.

I'm not a conservative, not an NRA member, have never open carried. But I respect any responsible American citizen for exercising their rights within the boundaries of law.

To my pals up north, things are just different here - especially in the sticks.



Cary Grant said:


> I've lived in a part of America where open carry wasn't just legal, it was the norm.
> 
> Before I moved to Texas, I routinely saw my neighbors going about their business with a pistol in a holster on their hip. Driving trucks, riding tractors, on horseback, or just out walking. Some of those neighbors were teenagers, including teenage girls, some probably not even old enough to drive a car yet, or even vote. If they went horseback riding, they were open carrying a pistol, often with a rifle in a saddle holster. Because...predators! And opportunistic hunting.
> 
> ...


Outstanding post.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cary Grant said:


> A right not exercised, freely, is not a right at all.


And yet, it's also not a big deal. Principles loom larger than reality sometimes.

I have the right to have a gun and don't have one, and can't legally fire one inside my city's limits (rare circumstances notwithstanding which I have never run into). I am not against guns in principle but at the same time I don't have a use for one and I don't believe most people have a use for one, either. I still have the right to use one under certain circumstances.

I'm much happier in a community where guns are rarely used (to say nothing of accessible) than in a community where guns are used frequently.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> By laws, Fire Arms are not allowed to carry unless someone has conceal weapon permit. How could a driver ask and see if someone had it? If driver had asked him to keep firearm in the trunk separated with Magazine, will he comply. Most likely he would get mad.
> As a citizen and also being a driver, we have to abide with the law. So, he was right to refuse to take him because of his gut reaction. It was rider's violation of TOS and driver didn't do anything wrong.


In Ohio open carry is allowed with or without a permit. Concealed carry requires a permit.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I grew up around guns, we were allowed to fire them as children, in rural parts of Canada. Spent countless hours watching my dad and uncles oil and clean them. All my family and my wife’s family are hunters. These are long guns. For hunting. For food, and yes, a little sport, as they say.

Pistols, and other guns are made for really only one thing pointing and shooting at other people. I cannot really get behind that. I have no idea why anyone would want to do their grocery shopping, or catch a rideshare vehicle anywhere, openly brandishing a tool for murder.
My family locked up the guns when they were not hunting with them. The ammunition was stored in another locked box in another room. The guns were never considered as a defence tool, merely a way to put moose or venison in the freezer.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I grew up around guns, we were allowed to fire them as children, in rural parts of Canada. Spent countless hours watching my dad and uncles oil and clean them. All my family and my wife's family are hunters. These are long guns. For hunting. For food, and yes, a little sport, as they say.
> 
> pistols and other guns aremade really only one thing, shooting at other people. I cannot really get behind that. I have no idea why anyone would want to do their grocery shopping, or catch a rideshare vehicle anywhere, openly brandishing a tool for murder.
> My family locked up the guns when they were not hunting with them. The ammunition was stored in another locked box in another room. The guns were never considered as a defence tool, merely a way to put moose or venison in the freezer.


That's your perspective, from a very different area, based on the laws and common practices. Things are different here.

Myself and many people I have known throughout the years are armed. We've collectively murdered zero people. But we're ready to defend ourselves and those around us.

You aren't here, I'm not there. Things are different around the world. Learning about differences is helpful.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jlong105 said:


> Firearms are against Uber/Lyft policy.
> 
> 2A does not prevent them from having this policy.
> 
> ...


They'll quote you the gun policy then deactivate you when it happens.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I grew up around guns, we were allowed to fire them as children, in rural parts of Canada. Spent countless hours watching my dad and uncles oil and clean them. All my family and my wife's family are hunters. These are long guns. For hunting. For food, and yes, a little sport, as they say.
> 
> Pistols, and other guns are made for really only one thing pointing and shooting at other people. I cannot really get behind that. I have no idea why anyone would want to do their grocery shopping, or catch a rideshare vehicle anywhere, openly brandishing a tool for murder.
> My family locked up the guns when they were not hunting with them. The ammunition was stored in another locked box in another room. The guns were never considered as a defence tool, merely a way to put moose or venison in the freezer.


My favorite deer hunting gun is a 7 inch 44 magnum revolver. Much lighter and easier to carry than a long rifle and perfectly suitable for 75 meter humane shots.
The difference in our perspectives is that I see a pistol as an anti‐murder tool. When I carry (not on Lyft duty) nobody knows that I am armed.
One thing I have learned in life is that depending on the good will of others is not functional more than it is.
I respect your viewpoint and I am thrilled that it is functional for you in your community.
I pray that you and yours stay safe.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Here's something to ponder.

In Ohio it is illegal for a company to prohibit the carry or storage of a firearm in an employees vehicle even on company property. (I know, we are not considered employees, yet) Also, in order to prohibit the carry of firearms on or into private property or a business that property must be marked with a sign citing the law. My car has no sign and will never have a sign. CCW holders are welcome in my vehicle.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ColtDelta said:


> Here's something to ponder.
> 
> In Ohio it is illegal for a company to prohibit the carry or storage of a firearm in an employees vehicle even on company property. (I know, we are not considered employees, yet) Also, in order to prohibit the carry of firearms on or into private property or a business that property must be marked with a sign citing the law. My car has no sign and will never have a sign. CCW holders are welcome in my vehicle.


Federal law has changed and over-rides state law. States and employers cannot limit your ability to store or keep a firearm in your vehicle. 
https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/can-employer-prohibit-me-keeping-gun-car-work.html


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Firearms are welcomed, only if they are complemented with a badge.


hahahah

The firearm you need to worry about, you won't see 
*Raleigh Uber driver shot in head while dropping ... - WECT.com*

https://www.wect.com › 2019/10/07 › raleigh-uber-driver-shot-head-while-d...
Oct 7, 2019 - RALEIGH, N.C. (WNCN) - An _Uber driver_ was _shot_ in the head and injured while dropping off a passenger in Raleigh on Monday morning,


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Guns are like cocks, when a guy whips one out in public, there's gonna be trouble, they're both incorrectly used to measure manhood, their owners rarely know how to use them properly (I am probably guilty of this, but I've read some books, and am practicing as often as the opportunity presents itself!!), and guys play around with them too much. Keep em holstered, fellas!


As for the original post, this has nothing to do with gun rights. If the service provider feels unsafe, then the service provider can deny service. This isn't like the bigoted baker that doesn't want to create a cake for a gay couple. The service provider questioned the safety of the situation, end of story. A baker is making food, the scope of what they're doing is to make something that is going to be eaten. It's not as if the cake is going to be used to perpetrate some sort of criminal endeavor. "Let them eat cake!!"


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lots of opinions on this thread. 
But I'm surprised that no one has commented on the piss-poor Photoshop rendering.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SuperStar3000 said:


> Lots of opinions on this thread.
> But I'm surprised that no one has commented on the piss-poor Photoshop rendering.
> 
> View attachment 390612


The only thing that is clear is the Open sign and what looks like an ad of some sort.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> hahahah
> 
> The firearm you need to worry about, you won't see
> *Raleigh Uber driver shot in head while dropping ... - WECT.com*
> ...


Agreed.

Suspect Arrested

I wonder if Canada is willing to take a million or so of America's worst gang-bangers (like Adam Daquan Jones, the suspect) and re-settle them into gun-free zones. Surely they will behave!

@Kurt Halfyard what say you?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Silly

The guy arrested (10 prior misdemeanor convictions) breaking into a condo where I live with a gun was charged with: Carry concealed weapon-gun *misdemeanor *
mis·de·mean·or /ˌmisdəˈmēnər/
noun
a minor wrongdoing.

200 bail and was back and arrested again 2 days later. (stole a van and crashed into a 7-11 to get in)


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> Silly
> 
> The guy arrested (10 prior misdemeanor convictions) breaking into a condo where I live with a gun was charged with: Carry concealed weapon-gun *misdemeanor *
> mis·de·mean·or /ˌmisdəˈmēnər/
> ...


Have we considered how systemic racism has played a part in his life? Has society failed in raising him? Did he get enough hugs from his teacher as a child?

I've told people on Twitter before that if we are really serious about changing a violent, gun culture in America we need to hand down devastating penalties to first-time offenders. Caught robbing a store with a firearm at 16 years old? 25-to-life. You shot into a passing car because you thought it was the aspiring rapper who looked at your sidepiece's ass at the party last night? 25-to-life. Pass the word to your friends. Alert the community. Put up signs at the pot shops. Gun crime will not be tolerated here.

Suddenly the mood changes. It's far easier to hold signs saying "NRA = KKK!" than it is to actually put violent criminals behind bars. Because, as we all know, Adam Daquan Jones is not an NRA-member.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Have we considered how systemic racism has played a part in his life? Has society failed in raising him? Did he get enough hugs from his teacher as a child?
> 
> I've told people on Twitter before that if we are really serious about changing a violent, gun culture in America we need to hand down devastating penalties to first-time offenders. Caught robbing a store with a firearm at 16 years old? 25-to-life. You shot into a passing car because you thought it was the aspiring rapper who looked at your sidepiece's ass at the party last night? 25-to-life. Pass the word to your friends. Alert the community. Put up signs at the pot shops. Gun crime will not be tolerated here.
> 
> Suddenly the mood changes. It's far easier to hold signs saying "NRA = KKK!" than it is to actually put violent criminals behind bars. Because, as we all know, Adam Daquan Jones is not an NRA-member.


We had a gang member here, a girl, Who shot a man in both legs during a robbery.
Served 11 months. Got out with the rest suspended.
30 days later killed a man during a robbery.
It's the gun?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Current laws guarantee criminals that one of the few places they can be sure nobody will shoot back are schools. Did you ever wonder why schools are so often the choice for mass shootings?


Schools are the targets for various reasons: bullying, untreated mental health issues, etc.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Are you bothered that we might be somewhat questionable?


My comments are regarding what the OP stated.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SuperStar3000 said:


> Lots of opinions on this thread.
> But I'm surprised that no one has commented on the piss-poor Photoshop rendering.
> 
> View attachment 390612


That's not Photoshop. I probably could of got a better photo if I took my time getting the shot!


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> We had a gang member here, a girl, Who shot a man in both legs during a robbery.
> Served 11 months. Got out with the rest suspended.
> 30 days later killed a man during a robbery.
> It's the gun?


Keep in mind, every anti-gun member of this board who reads this should be outraged, right? 11 months for someone who SHOT somebody?

But nah, it's all virtue signaling. Nobody on the left actually really cares about any of these things.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Schools are the targets for various reasons: bullying, untreated mental health issues, etc.
> 
> 
> My comments are regarding what the OP stated.


I was just teasing you about all of us possibly being deranged.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Keep in mind, every anti-gun member of this board who reads this should be outraged, right? 11 months for someone who SHOT somebody?
> 
> But nah, it's all virtue signaling. Nobody on the left actually really cares about any of these things.


All that matters is the narrative.


----------



## Hater (Jan 2, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Firearms are welcomed, only if they are complemented with a badge.


Stay in Cali...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I grew up around guns, we were allowed to fire them as children, in rural parts of Canada. Spent countless hours watching my dad and uncles oil and clean them. All my family and my wife's family are hunters. These are long guns. For hunting. For food, and yes, a little sport, as they say.
> 
> Pistols, and other guns are made for really only one thing pointing and shooting at other people. I cannot really get behind that. I have no idea why anyone would want to do their grocery shopping, or catch a rideshare vehicle anywhere, openly brandishing a tool for murder.
> My family locked up the guns when they were not hunting with them. The ammunition was stored in another locked box in another room. The guns were never considered as a defence tool, merely a way to put moose or venison in the freezer.


I don't eat meat and generally don't believe in killing any animal, human or otherwise if I can help it, so I have little use for hunting guns. My guns are tools for fighting, specifically to fight criminal oppression and prevent malicious violence, not for murder. I don't know about Canada, but in the United States there is a thing called "justifiable homicide" which is not the same as murder. Every person I've drawn my gun on so far has survived because they opted to voluntarily cease hostilities rather than fight to the death.

I do my grocery shopping while carrying a gun so that when someone comes into the store and starts killing my friends and favorite clerks, I don't have to live the rest of my life with shame over my selfishness for letting them die by choosing to leave my guns at home.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

1 EVERY SINGLE DAY
Lamm, Steven Ellis (W /M/32) Arrest on chrg of Carrying Concealed Weapon - Gun (m) (M), on 12/19/2019
M equals misdemeanor minor wrong doing


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I was just teasing you about all of us possibly being deranged.


I gave the simple answer because I didn't want to say how deranged most of you are. You said it first. &#128522;


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

4000 kids shot per year

*Ill. House's Black Caucus stalls bill targeting repeat gun offenders*
https://www.google.com/amp/s/chicag...-targeting-repeat-gun-offenders?client=safari


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Statistically speaking Crime in America, particularly gun crime is more than double any other country on earth, including several nations at war. Sounds like it is work for you guys. Stay safe.


"Gun crime" is a silly phrase, as if it is better to be stabbed than shot. And the stats you are speaking about, gun related incidents, only add up that way if you include in suicides.

Guns are easily available, so they are often used. Suicide by gun is far higher in the United States than in Japan, for instance. Yet overall suicide rate is far higher in Japan than in the USA. Because the Japanese men are hanging themselves or stabbing themselves with swords, does it make their suicides more pleasant? In Japan, they often even commit "family-suicide", which in other countries we would count as multiple homicides followed by a suicide. https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...-matter/69bcd5bf-07cf-4ff1-935b-1075e7a67a3b/

When it comes to overall homicide rate, the United States is not double other countries... it is 143 out of 230... meaning MANY countries have a higher overall homicide rate despite the lack of legal gun ownership.

The thing that would reduce violent crime the most in America would be to end the drug war. If you are not involved in the illegal distribution of drugs in America, your likelihood of getting shot is much lower.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

As others have said, gun laws vary widely by state.

As to open carry, here in Texas you have to have a LTC for open or conceal carry. Since those requirements are stricter than the federal gun laws, one might feel a bit safer with someone open carrying in Texas. The TDPS does do background checks and they will refuse a license if they have had any type of violence charges.

Now, like with minors riding alone, it boils down to enforcing the U/L guidelines.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I don't eat meat and generally don't believe in killing any animal, human or otherwise if I can help it, so I have little use for hunting guns. My guns are tools for fighting, specifically to fight criminal oppression and prevent malicious violence, not for murder. I don't know about Canada, but in the United States there is a thing called "justifiable homicide" which is not the same as murder. Every person I've drawn my gun on so far has survived because they opted to voluntarily cease hostilities rather than fight to the death.
> 
> I do my grocery shopping while carrying a gun so that when someone comes into the store and starts killing my friends and favorite clerks, I don't have to live the rest of my life with shame over my selfishness for letting them die by choosing to leave my guns at home.


I sincerely hope to never meet you in person.


----------



## 0311DevilDAWGGG (Jul 7, 2019)

This whole thread hurt my head. Let me make this easy for you: if you don't like guns, get out of the US of A. Plenty of countries without any guns whatsoever. Go do Uber there. Otherwise, I hope that guy sues the dog shit out of you, you dipshit.

A dude in a wheel chair with a hand cannon. Come on bro, what's gramps gonna do? Blow a hole through the back of your seat? I'd trust gramps w/ a hand cannon over half of cops on the police force.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I sincerely hope to never meet you in person. :smiles:


I'd probably get along with you just fine. But most people aren't going to like me, which is understandable and I'm okay with that. I form my opinions based on what makes sense to me and not what makes other people happy.



0311DevilDAWGGG said:


> This whole thread hurt my head. Let me make this easy for you: if you don't like guns, get out of the US of A. Plenty of countries without any guns whatsoever. Go do Uber there. Otherwise, I hope that guy sues the dog shit out of you, you dipshit.
> 
> A dude in a wheel chair with a hand cannon. Come on bro, what's gramps gonna do? Blow a hole through the back of your seat? I'd trust gramps w/ a hand cannon over half of cops on the police force.


It really isn't cool to call someone a dipshit, and that sort of language is not appropriate. I know when I used the word bigot it seems like name-calling, but my purpose is not to degrade the OP so much as to bring up the fact that it is aweful to discriminate.

In fact, I'm sorry I called the OP a bigot the way I did. His actions were bigoted, but to label him a bigot for one action is unfair and name-calling itself is a bad precedent. Self-Infraction.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

0311DevilDAWGGG said:


> Go do Uber there. Otherwise, I hope that guy sues the dog shit out of you, you dipshit.


I don't drive for Uber, now. Not sure why you said that either.

I keep a can of Whoop Ass in my cab, and deliver for Doordash. Never needed to use a weapon -- EVER -- in the seven long years of driving.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I don't drive for Uber, now. Not sure why you said that either.
> 
> I keep a can of Whoop Ass in my cab, and deliver for Doordash. Never needed to use a weapon -- EVER -- in the seven long years of driving.


Try driving in Chicago sometime. You need a .44 Magnum to make a right turn.


----------



## 0311DevilDAWGGG (Jul 7, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I don't drive for Uber, now. Not sure why you said that either.
> 
> I keep a can of Whoop Ass in my cab, and deliver for Doordash. Never needed to use a weapon -- EVER -- in the seven long years of driving.


Sigh. Ok guy.

Well if that's your theory to keep away criminals and it's worked then bravo, sincerely.

But if you have any loved ones, or if you value your life to the fullest extent when it comes to this worlds wicked, you'd be smart to carry.

You don't sound like a complete ***** anyways.

My sincerest apologies guys for the bigotry. Well, as a white male, I think it's high time to find my MAGA hat and head on out to a Trump rally. See you guys later!


----------



## Leander Driver (Aug 16, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I missed the part in the 2nd amendment about requiring a badge when carrying a firearm.
> 
> Having said that, if you were sincerely concerned about his mental state combined with the fact that he had a gun, then I'd have a hard time blaming you for refusing service.
> 
> But if it was just some guy with a gun in a holster, then it shouldn't be a problem.


One good thing about driving for Uber is that if you don't feel comfortable transporting someone you can refuse to do so. I'm all for the second amendment but this person also has the right to refuse service to to people or situations he is not comfortable with.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

ColtDelta said:


> Try driving in Chicago sometime. You need a .44 Magnum to make a right turn.


Yes, we have direct flights to and from Chicago. Somehow we are better connected in a sociological veiwpoint than most of the nation. Most Chicagoans(sp?) enjoy being in my city.
There are murders here, but cabbies are not targets; unless random roadrage or mentally hostile chooses to become engaged.

The key to survival is: self humility / non-provocative, and avoidance of false actors.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yes, we have direct flights to and from Chicago. Somehow we are better connected in a sociological veiwpoint than most of the nation. Most Chicagoans(sp?) enjoy being in my city.
> There are murders here, but cabbies are not targets; unless random roadrage or mentally hostile chooses to become engaged.
> 
> The key to survival is: self humility / non-provocative, and avoidance of false actors.


https://www.nbcchicago.com/local/chi-cab-driver-shot-while-picking-up-passenger-in-chicago/15984/


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

well my take as a wav driver.. the youth carry in a wheel chair as they many are victims of their area's of living...translations. bad dude got shot and can again..do u really want him in your car...you may get the drive by results.
2nd older man in wheelchair..some are too old and out of thier minds, let alone carrying. my answer is based on true real pax riding....
if i get a normal 55 y/o male or female , who says not to worry but i carry..i dont care..
2 things u dont need.
thugs who have been shot carrying. people who are too old with thoughts of dillusion..IMHO


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I'm much happier in a community where guns are rarely used (to say nothing of accessible) than in a community where guns are used frequently.


The irony is that the places where guns are most frequently used to commit crimes are almost always gun-free zones.

I prefer to live where hoplophobes aren't in charge of anything.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Congratulations on being a bigot.


Wouldn't this be considered a confrontational post? Don't we have children reading our site? 
As a Moderator this shouldn't be okay.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Iann said:


> Wouldn't this be considered a confrontational post? Don't we have children reading our site?
> As a Moderator this shouldn't be okay.


A statement of fact, doesn't necessarily constitute a violation of TOS. There was no swearing or condemnation, just a factual statement. Convtroversial (nobody like to be called a racist or a bigot) but not necessary confrontational.
Assessing 'confrontational' can be tricky some times.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Iann said:


> Don't we have children reading our site?


That's something I'll never understand. Why would children be browsing through a site for Uber drivers?

Lets be real. We're all adults here.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> A statement of fact, doesn't necessarily constitute a violation of TOS. There was no swearing or condemnation, just a factual statement. Convtroversial (nobody like to be called a racist or a bigot) but not necessary confrontational.
> Assessing 'confrontational' can be tricky some times.


I'd like to know if there is a grading rubric to validate posts that are against TOS?


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Congratulations on being a bigot.


A bigot in what way (maybe the passenger was a bigot who thinks the world is out to get him)? If you knew the man, that he had been robbed numerous times, etc. but was an otherwise good human being... But you don't know anything. BTW you're a bigot for calling the Uber driver a bigot you bigot (and I'm a bigot for calling you a bigot because I don't know you).


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Firearms are welcomed, only if they are complemented with a badge.


Most dangerous combo in the world these days.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> I prolly would've taken him. Your not a bigot though as trafficat states. If someone's lifestyle makes you uncomfortable you have a right to not be involved with that person.
> 
> I have a high tolerance for BS, all RS drivers should.


So you taking all creepy hood pingz and making quick stop at weed store daaam


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Im on your side.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I was thinking about this thread earlier today. 

Went to go check out the apartment that my wife and I are moving to on Tuesday. Walking back to the leasing office, I told the agent that I drive RS FT right now. He locked me out and shredded our application.. 

But seriously 😂. He drives part time. We shared stories and he mentioned that he carries. "There are plenty of side gigs, only one of me". He carries concealed daily, as do I. Unlike me, he picks up in the housing projects during daylight hours. 

Kind of underscores the gun culture in parts of the country. What's scary and unusual in one state is totally common (and appreciated) in another. 

He's going to be my neighbor (three doors down), already have a buddy and range partner.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> He's going to be my neighbor (three doors down), already have a buddy and range partner.


I had a landlord that used his pistol to knock on the door with. Mail came for many other former tenants at my address. Good luck with that!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I had a landlord that used his pistol to knock on the door with. Mail came for many other former tenants at my address. Good luck with that!


Dude, a year ago it was odd if a neighbor wasn't armed - very rural area, lived in the woods surrounding farmland.

Like I said, in parts of the country it's common. One's reaction varies based on the norm.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

FYI, both Uber and Lyft have firearms policies that adhere to the Federal Transportation Security Administration. It's federal, one step above anything any state law says. It actually states: 

"You may transport unloaded firearms in a locked hard-sided container as checked baggage only. Declare the firearm and/or ammunition to the airline when checking your bag at the ticket counter. The container must completely secure the firearm from being accessed. Locked cases that can be easily opened are not permitted. Be aware that the container the firearm was in when purchased may not adequately secure the firearm when it is transported in checked baggage."

Mind you this applies to planes. Trains, buses, and other forms of public transportation, which includes taxis, uber, lyft and other ride share companies are open for discussion. Or should I say the first lawsuit. It will not stop you from driving around a right to carry state with a gun on the seat beside you, in your own private car. Or even rolling down the road in your your wheelchair with a gun strapped to your body, in the right state.

I have no problem with the second amendment. I do question the "need" for certain types of firearms. I do own ONE gun. I don't carry it anywhere. I am licensed and can even carry concealed (born and bred in a "blue" family, we are all trained in firearms). I would never pick up anyone with any kind of known firearm unless they were willing to lock it in the trunk. 

It has nothing to do with being a bigot, or distaste for the lifestyle. It is because of my firm belief that there isn't a person alive who can draw a gun and return fire once the other person has pulled a trigger, especially when sitting beside/behind you in a car.


----------



## SideHustleWithUber (Dec 7, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Mind you, this is a TAXI CAB pickup!
> 
> View attachment 389859
> 
> ...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nate5Star said:


> FYI, both Uber and Lyft have firearms policies that adhere to the Federal Transportation Security Administration. It's federal, one step above anything any state law says. It actually states:
> 
> "You may transport unloaded firearms in a locked hard-sided container as checked baggage only. Declare the firearm and/or ammunition to the airline when checking your bag at the ticket counter. The container must completely secure the firearm from being accessed. Locked cases that can be easily opened are not permitted. Be aware that the container the firearm was in when purchased may not adequately secure the firearm when it is transported in checked baggage."
> 
> ...


Still waiting for Uber to send me my X-ray machine and metal detector.



Nate5Star said:


> It has nothing to do with being a bigot, or distaste for the lifestyle. *It is because of my firm belief that there isn't a person alive who can draw a gun and return fire once the other person has pulled a trigger*, especially when sitting beside/behind you in a car.


Really??? Countless cases of this. You should know that coming from a "blue" family. As long as you are still able to see and move at least one arm, you can return fire. This is also why we have high stress training, including shooting in odd positions and with your non dominant hand.

Here's just one of many examples caught on camera -






The threat does not always come from inside the car. The following video depicts this. It's a complex case, granted, but the driver's actions were legal and justifiable.






Unless you are searching pax prior to them entering your car, you're transporting some that are armed. And if you don't want to own "certain" types of firearms or carry one, that's fine - your choice. Just as it's the choice of millions to lawfully do the opposite.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Nate5Star said:


> FYI, both Uber and Lyft have firearms policies that adhere to the Federal Transportation Security Administration. It's federal, one step above anything any state law says. It actually states:
> 
> "You may transport unloaded firearms in a locked hard-sided container as checked baggage only. Declare the firearm and/or ammunition to the airline when checking your bag at the ticket counter. The container must completely secure the firearm from being accessed. Locked cases that can be easily opened are not permitted. Be aware that the container the firearm was in when purchased may not adequately secure the firearm when it is transported in checked baggage."
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was concerned about his mental capacity after reading all that stuff around his front do. Recipe for trouble, indeed. He did say that was a real firearm. I don't need to be pulled into some shit if we crossed one of his enemies in traffic, and I get pulled into it.

The poster above refuses to understand my regional position and keeps bringing up the boonies!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SideHustleWithUber said:


> Per Uber policy, no drivers or passengers are allowed to have firearms in the vehice.
> I looked it up after a passenger asked me if I had a gun on me.


See above.

By the way, a pax asking if you have a gun on you is a HUGE RED FLAG &#128681;

This has been followed by robberies and carjackings. Answer that question carefully, if just starting consider canceling.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah, I was concerned about his mental capacity after reading all that stuff around his front do. Recipe for trouble, indeed. He did say that was a real firearm. I don't need to be pulled into some shit if we crossed one of his enemies in traffic, and I get pulled into it.
> 
> The poster above refuses to understand my regional position and keeps bringing up the boonies!


Your profile says that you are in Tennessee, more or less the same laws as here in the city of Richmond. And countless other states / cities.

Trying to lay down some logic but oh well. Keep thinking that you are not giving rides to armed passengers.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> By the way, a pax asking if you have a gun on you is a HUGE RED FLAG


Castle Doctrine applies in my state, and the cab being an extension to the house.

THAT IS MY HOUSE TOO!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Castle Doctrine applies in my state, and the cab being an extension to the house.
> 
> THAT IS MY HOUSE TOO!


Okay? That statement means that you approve of carrying in your cab.. &#128514;

Read up on your state's laws (assuming that you actually live in Tennessee). Identical to ours here (not the "boonies", and many other states) with the big exception that open carry requires a permit. Educate yourself.

Anyway, have a good day.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Okay? That statement means that you approve of carrying in your cab.. &#128514;
> 
> Read up on your state's laws (assuming that you actually live in Tennessee). Identical to ours here (not the "boonies", and many other states) with the big exception that open carry requires a permit. Educate yourself.
> 
> Anyway, have a good day.


You keep ignoring the opening posts and MENTAL CAPACITY of the potential passenger. Had I not seen all that stuff around the door, then I wouldnt have a problem. K?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> You keep ignoring the opening posts and MENTAL CAPACITY of the potential passenger. Had I not seen all that stuff around the door, then I wouldnt have a problem. K?


K. I could not read any of it. What did it say?

So you would give a ride to someone else openly carrying? Because that hasn't sounded like the case.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

There are multiple warnings about shooting an offender, three visible cameras above the door, and a spent paper target with holes through it.

And the wheelchair is supposed to give FREE REIN!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> There are multiple warnings about shooting an offender, three visible cameras above the door, and a spent paper target with holes through it.


Sounds like the boonies &#128514;

I'd likely feel the same way here, but mainly because anyone can open carry without a permit. In Tennessee, it's required - which means a background check. Doesn't eliminate the nut jobs but it's better than nothing.

So you will take pax openly carrying if they don't look crazy?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Sounds like the boonies &#128514;
> 
> I'd likely feel the same way here, but mainly because anyone can open carry without a permit. In Tennessee, it's required - which means a background check. Doesn't eliminate the nut jobs but it's better than nothing.
> 
> So you will take pax openly carrying if they don't look crazy?


YES, if I can measure intent of capacity.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> YES, if I can measure intent of capacity.


For what it's worth, I've known a few very eccentric guys that were armed and had signs. Some were comical (such as "Security provided by Smith & Wesson"), others basically conveyed the message not to mess with them or there would be consequences.

None of them were criminals, unstable, or had ever shot anyone. But I had second thoughts about them before getting to know them better.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> For what it's worth, I've known a few very eccentric guys that were armed and had signs. Some were comical (such as "Security provided by Smith & Wesson"), others basically conveyed the message not to mess with them or there would be consequences.
> 
> None of them were criminals, unstable, or had ever shot anyone. But I had second thoughts about them before getting to know them better.


How long have you been driving a taxi?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> How long have you been driving a taxi?


I don't and that's not relevant to the quoted post?

I have completed thousands of trips doing RS, including armed pax. I would have given this guy a ride. But that's me.

My last post just mentioned that I have known some eccentric people like that who were no threat to me or anyone else. But before I got to know them I wouldn't have known that. Don't judge a book by its cover and all.

It's all good.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I don't and that's not relevant to the quoted post?
> 
> I have completed thousands of trips doing RS, including armed pax. I would have given this guy a ride. But that's me.
> 
> ...


Taxi drivers don't ask names at point of entry. Identities are secured / private, which can be taken advantage of. All we want is our money, and that is all I care about. But I'm not gonna jepadize anyone's safety to get it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Taxi drivers don't ask names at point of entry. Identities are secured / private, which can be taken advantage of. All we want is our money, and that is all I care about. But I'm not gonna jepadize anyone's safety to get it.


Again, doesn't seem relevant. And you weren't in any danger with this guy. You got scared by some signs on his property and a legally carried firearm with a permit. Did he shoot you for refusing service?

So, you're fine with armed passengers in your cab as long as they look clean-cut.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Again, doesn't seem relevant. And you weren't in any danger with this guy. You got scared by some signs on his property and a legally carried firearm with a permit. Did he shoot you for refusing service?
> 
> So, you're fine with armed passengers in your cab as long as they look clean-cut.


It's relevant to this forum, and you keep weighing into it, like you know better, and all your profile shows that you drive UberX. This forum is not for retired hobbyists, that destroy their cars at sub-minimum wage.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> It's relevant to this forum, and you keep weighing into it, like you know better, and all your profile shows that you drive UberX. This forum is not for retired hobbyists, that destroy their cars at sub-minimum wage.


Your name here is "FormerTaxiDriver" (implying that you stopped for a while, presumably to drive RS?) and this is a site primarily for RS drivers, the majority of which drive UberX. Were you deactivated?

Again absolutely nothing at all to do with the topic of the thread, which was a guy with a gun. And, on that subject, I do know better.

Thanks for the insults, though. I'm not retired nor a "hobbiest" and I am doing just fine.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

2starDriver said:


> So you taking all creepy hood pingz and making quick stop at weed store daaam


Uhh no. I grew up in the hood. Everyone who comes out of there are not always essentially bad or evil. They need rides too.

Are you bigoted against financially challenged neighborhood?&#128540;


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I was thinking about this thread earlier today.
> 
> Went to go check out the apartment that my wife and I are moving to on Tuesday. Walking back to the leasing office, I told the agent that I drive RS FT right now. He locked me out and shredded our application..
> 
> ...


It's also nice when someone up north refers to us down south as real americans. God willing I could take out a few k terrorists w/ my setup but I generally depend on tactical pepper GEL. Less blowback if you have to use it in a confined space.

If I was the landlord I might have asked to see your paystubs btw. it's good you had the gun in !


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> It's also nice when someone up north refers to us down south as real americans. God willing I could take out a few k terrorists w/ my setup but I generally depend on tactical pepper GEL. Less blowback if you have to use it in a confined space.
> 
> If I was the landlord I might have asked to see your paystubs btw. it's good you had the gun in !


Plenty of people with guns up north too! Just not wayyy up north &#128514;

And I've been steadily earning around $2.5k a month driving FT, however during the summer when the colleges were out of session there were some desperate days.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> It's also nice when someone up north refers to us down south as real americans. God willing I could take out a few k terrorists w/ my setup but I generally depend on tactical pepper GEL. Less blowback if you have to use it in a confined space.
> 
> If I was the landlord I might have asked to see your paystubs btw. it's good you had the gun in !


The app is an addiction. Landlord is gonna find out the hard way in this case.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The app is an addiction. Landlord is gonna find out the hard way in this case.


He drives part time. And I never said he's the landlord, he's a leasing agent.

So, why were you deactivated? &#128514;


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> He drives part time. And I never said he's the landlord, he's a leasing agent.
> 
> So, why were you deactivated? &#128514;


https://uberpeople.net/threads/fraudulent-complaint-has-me-waitlisted.263360/


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/fraudulent-complaint-has-me-waitlisted.263360/


Folks that lash out at other RS drivers always seem to be deactivated. Sorry about your bad luck.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The app is an addiction. Landlord is gonna find out the hard way in this case.


Hope not!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> Hope not!


Survey Monkey made that observation.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...ie-data-shows-uber-could-to-raise-prices.html


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Folks that lash out at other RS drivers always seem to be deactivated. Sorry about your bad luck.


You posting about his deactivation story has nothing to do with the initial thread topic.

Why can't our society just agree to disagree without someone having to try upping someone else? That's a rhetorical question.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Invisible said:


> You posting about his deactivation story has nothing to do with the initial thread topic.
> 
> Why can't our society just agree to disagree without someone having to try upping someone else? That's a rhetorical question.


What clickbait can I post to get 253 responses? I want to be the best est because I'm bananas!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> You posting about his deactivation story has nothing to do with the initial thread topic.
> 
> Why can't our society just agree to disagree without someone having to try upping someone else? That's a rhetorical question.


I didn't post about his deactivation story, I guessed that he'd been deactivated and I was correct. Seems to be common with members here that start trashing others.

Laid out some facts and knowledge regarding his market's laws, how he's very likely given rides to armed pax - both in his cab and RS. He said that he would not have had a problem if not for the signage on the door.

His choice, that's cool. But having a better understanding of the issue, as it can vary from market to market, is helpful to everyone.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I didn't post about his deactivation story, I guessed that he'd been deactivated and I was correct. Seems to be common with members here that start trashing others.
> 
> Laid out some facts and knowledge regarding his market's laws, how he's very likely given rides to armed pax - both in his cab and RS. He said that he would not have had a problem if not for the signage on the door.
> 
> His choice, that's cool. But having a better understanding of the issue, as it can vary from market to market, is helpful to everyone.


Deactivation appears to be common with Uber. If it were common with members who trash others here, 80% of the forum would be deactivated.,

You weren't present to see the potential pax behavior. I posted early on how yes we've probably given rides to armed pax without knowing. But this situation was different.

I've probably also had pax who were murderers, rapists, child molesters and armed robbers. Yet I'd rather not know. A driver has to follow his/her instinct, and that's what the OP did. We all know this is a dangerous job.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Deactivation appears to be common with Uber. If it were common with members who trash others here, 80% of the forum would be deactivated.,
> 
> You weren't present to see the potential pax behavior. I posted early on how yes we've probably given rides to armed pax without knowing. But this situation was different.
> 
> I've probably also had pax who were murderers, rapists, child molesters and armed robbers. Yet I'd rather not know. A driver has to follow his/her instinct, and that's what the OP did. We all know this is a dangerous job.


I had absolutely no idea that he'd been deactivated, it was an educated guess. It sucks when that happens, I'd be cranky too. But I don't think I'd resort to name calling or pointing out flaws with RS because of that.

Absolutely agree, if something doesn't feel right, go with your gut. We all know that I've been there, done that. My threshold is low.

My goal was to explain that simply having a gun, or even werid signs, doesn't mean that the individual is unstable or a psychopath.

Dude was in a wheelchair. Was he assaulted before? Is he so afraid of his safety that he feels the need for scary signs and to open carry? Being disabled, it makes perfect sense to me that he would elect to carry on his chest. Again, a permit is required in Tennessee.

This is a learning opportunity, to understand why some people choose to legally carry and how not to judge a book by its cover. This guy probably had some stories to tell, possibly a veteran.

But I do not fault the OP on his decision. This is an area that I have lots of experience in and just wanted to share. Definitely a touchy subject.

And I always vote Blue and want better gun control in our country. I confused my ******* neighbors at my old place &#128514;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> But I do not fault the OP on his decision


And this I agree with.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> What clickbait can I post to get 253 responses?


This really happened, so I was not intending it to be clickbait.

ADA law enables disabled people to get the upper hand in situations; namely: EXPLOITATION of PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION. You need to dream up something controversial, that affects all of us, which requires a good nights sleep; by the way, not in your car. Wake up early in the morning, and lay it on out here.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> What clickbait can I post to get 253 responses? I want to be the best est because I'm bananas!


Something racist enough to rile people up, but not so racist that the conversation gets off track or would get you censored.

I imagine me, @GreatWhiteHope, or @Mkang14 could help you craft it. The downside is that you might get temporarily banned trying.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

qed


Invisible said:


> I've probably also had pax who were murderers, rapists, child molesters and armed robbers. Yet I'd rather not know.


Unlike a person merely carrying a gun, each of those people are actual criminals who have vctims that they have harmed. The likelihood of a person who is openly carrying a gun being a fugitive is tiny. Fugitives don't generally want to attract attention by standing out in any way. Almost certainly, a person carrying a gun openly in a holster can pass a background check to buy a gun, if not to carry one, and I'm not sure the average pax can say that. In the OP's state it seems a permit is necessary to open carry. Carry permit holders are statistically less likely to commit crimes than law enforcement officers. https://www.thenewamerican.com/usne...y-permit-holders-more-law-abiding-than-police


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Something racist enough to rile people up, but not so racist that the conversation gets off track or would get you censored.
> 
> I imagine me, @GreatWhiteHope, or @Mkang14 could help you craft it. The downside is that you might get temporarily banned trying.


Or just make a series of harmless, unifying statements and wait for some basturd who hasn't read your posts thoroughly to attack you


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Carry permit holders are statistically less likely to commit crimes than law enforcement officers.


Unless they have a bunch of threatening signs posted around their front door!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> Or just make a series of harmless, unifying statements and wait for some basturd who hasn't read your posts thoroughly to attack you


That'll get 50 responses max.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Unless they have a bunch of threatening signs posted around their front door!


Dude was an eccentric disabled person with a permit to carry.

While I support your decision to refuse service, I ask you to consider not to judge a book by its cover. If I'd done the same, I would not have met some really great friends.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Dude was an eccentric disabled person with a permit to carry.
> 
> While I support your decision to refuse service, I ask you to consider not to judge a book by its cover. If I'd done the same, I would not have met some really great friends.


I suppose you could sit down with said gentleman over tea to ascertain his level of sanity before acquiescing and allowing him into your vehicle. Agree with your comment in general though Ben


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> I suppose you could sit down with said gentleman over tea to ascertain his level of sanity before acquiescing and allowing him into your vehicle. Agree with your comment in general though Ben


I used to live in a very rural community where gunfire was common place. Nobody being murdered. Target practice and hunting.

I am a Democrat but my grandfather taught me how to respect firearms. I decided one day to visit one of the neighbors that was often shooting. We hit it off. Same for three others.

They were all kinda weird in their own ways, as am I. But none of them had a criminal record or were a threat to society.

One day, a neighbor called me because he heard rapid fire from a rifle. We decided to track down the source. Us two white dudes rolled up on a gathering of some black folks shooting on their land, perfectly legal.

We raised some eyebrows. Told them that we were down with it. Talked about their guns, had some food, and they set up some targets for us.

I learned a lot from that environment and ultimately decided to protect myself, my family, and anyone around me.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

So much arguing about guns in here, you guys should challenge each other to a duel....










Oh and this is the shape that I figure the average gun nut looks like........


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> I suppose you could sit down with said gentleman over tea to ascertain his level of sanity before acquiescing and allowing him into your vehicle. Agree with your comment in general though Ben


There you go, provoke him to shoot!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> There you go, provoke him to shoot!


Who, me? Okay buddy &#128514;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Oh and this is the shape that I figure the average gun nut looks like........


That is the shape of an average American. Since gun nuts are a subset of Americans, this is true.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> So much arguing about guns in here, you guys should challenge each other to a duel....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 5'11", 182 pounds, and have three large safes full of everything imaginable.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> That is the shape of an average American. Since gun nuts are a subset of Americans, this is true.


It's a wonder everyone isn't paranoid with 24/7 media



ColtDelta said:


> I'm 5'11", 182 pounds, and have three large safes full of everything imaginable.


Rocket launcher?


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> It's a wonder everyone isn't paranoid with 24/7 media
> 
> 
> Rocket launcher?


A couple of LAW tubes, (spent), but I just threw those in the back of a storage closet.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

ColtDelta said:


> A couple of LAW tubes, (spent), but I just threw those in the back of a storage closet.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

For a good time, try calling up Uber support and ask them to explain exactly why their firearms policy is legal in the first place.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Dude was an eccentric disabled person with a permit to carry.
> 
> While I support your decision to refuse service, I ask you to consider not to judge a book by its cover. If I'd done the same, I would not have met some really great friends.


But it's not okay to have a hangman's noose.&#129322;


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Dude was an eccentric disabled person with a permit to carry.
> 
> While I support your decision to refuse service, I ask you to consider not to judge a book by its cover. If I'd done the same, I would not have met some really great friends.


Umm, yeah no one wants to hear about how you're good friends with Harry Potter and his gang...... Oh wait, are you talking books or people?


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Fervant gun supporters tend to have a fairly weak reality and create an identity around firearm ownership. 

Only thing they don't know is what they've never learned. It's often indoctrinated from a young age.

Sad.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Fervent hoplophobes always have a very weak reality and suffer an inferior identity due to an irrational fear of the overwhelming majority of vastly superior self-actualized men and women who have zero fear of firearm ownership. 

The only thing these hoplophobes don't know is what they cannot comprehend, specifically individual liberty and natural rights. It's always indoctrinated by a non-thinking neo-liberal parent who willingly trades actual liberty for the perception of "safety" -- a poor choice that leaves them and their progeny permanently stuck at the bottom of the hierarchy of life with the rest of the serfs.

Pathetic.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Cary Grant said:


> Fervent hoplophobes always have a very weak reality and suffer an inferior identity due to an irrational fear of the overwhelming majority of vastly superior self-actualized men and women who have zero fear of firearm ownership.
> 
> The only thing these hoplophobes don't know is what they cannot comprehend, specifically individual liberty and natural rights. It's always indoctrinated by a non-thinking neo-liberal parent who willingly trades actual liberty for the perception of "safety" -- a poor choice that leaves them and their progeny permanently stuck at the bottom of the hierarchy of life with the rest of the serfs.
> 
> Pathetic.


A pseduo intellectual position derived from a military fanatic. Atleast you didn't quote Jeff Cooper verbatim and took the time to paraphrase

Your assumptions are erroneous on so many counts


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

JaredJ said:


> A pseduo intellectual position derived from a military fanatic. Atleast you didn't quote Jeff Cooper verbatim and took the time to paraphrase,
> 
> Your assumptions are erroneous on so many counts


Wow! Your grasp on reality isn't too good, is it?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> And I always vote Blue and want better gun control in our country. I confused my ******* neighbors at my old place


It sounds like you have a good amount of respect for the 2nd amendment, keep voting blue and your right to carry will disappear. Dont belive me? Look at CA, it's a "may issue" state you seem educated on the subject so I wont explain what that means exactly. Open carry was banned about 5 years ago and many county sheriff's do not issue any CCW (unless you made 6 figure donations to their campaigns.) Hopefully SCOTUS takes up some of these California cases, but until then most California citizens can't have a gun on them or (unlocked) in their car legally. Funny thing is none of these "gun safety measures" have any affect on the criminals because they don't abide by the laws.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> It sounds like you have a good amount of respect for the 2nd amendment, keep voting blue and your right to carry will disappear. Dont belive me? Look at CA, it's a "may issue" state you seem educated on the subject so I wont explain what that means exactly. Open carry was banned about 5 years ago and many county sheriff's do not issue any CCW (unless you made 6 figure donations to their campaigns.) Hopefully SCOTUS takes up some of these California cases, but until then most California citizens can't have a gun on them or (unlocked) in their car legally. Funny thing is none of these "gun safety measures" have any affect on the criminals because they don't abide by the laws.


He'll be back later, when he's through engraving bullet casings.

:confusion:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> It sounds like you have a good amount of respect for the 2nd amendment, keep voting blue and your right to carry will disappear. Dont belive me? Look at CA, it's a "may issue" state you seem educated on the subject so I wont explain what that means exactly. Open carry was banned about 5 years ago and many county sheriff's do not issue any CCW (unless you made 6 figure donations to their campaigns.) Hopefully SCOTUS takes up some of these California cases, but until then most California citizens can't have a gun on them or (unlocked) in their car legally. Funny thing is none of these "gun safety measures" have any affect on the criminals because they don't abide by the laws.


I'm really not concerned. California and Virginia have a longggggggg way to go before they're similar. And the far right would go to the streets locked and loaded.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Because you are intolerant and deny service to a person based on your personal disgust for his way of life.


Uber denies service to anyone carrying a firearm, It violates Ubers terms of service.

And, it is perfectly legal as they are not the government.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm really not concerned. California and Virginia have a longggggggg way to go before they're similar. And the far right would go to the streets locked and loaded.


I wouldn't be so confident if I were you. The (blackface) governor of Virginia is a far left radical, he has publicly expressed his support for killing babies AFTER birth.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/opin...icide-worse-than-blackface-column/2776498002/
Trust me if you keep voting blue, and the state legislators get a big enough democratic majority, they will pass similar gun legislation as CA. Governor Blackface would sign the law without having a second thought.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Uber denies service to anyone carrying a firearm, It violates Ubers terms of service.
> 
> And, it is perfectly legal as they are not the government.


Actually no. Uber cars are not the property of Uber. They are the property of the drivers and therefore what the driver's say goes. In an increasing number of states, Uber is explicitly prohibited from making such rules. Georgia has a bill pending on this right now.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Actually no. Uber cars are not the property of Uber. They are the property of the drivers and therefore what the driver's say goes. In an increasing number of states, Uber is explicitly prohibited from making such rules. Georgia has a bill pending on this right now.


The police says, "I need a pistol in my cab, and don't have to have a permit."


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

No one needs to get in my vehicle with a firearm. Firearms are for hunting and military or paramilitary use. If you think you need a firearm for daily use, especially in a Metropolitan city, you're adding a "solution" to a problem that will only escalate and cause more harm than good.

Go sit in a deer blind if you need to grip a stock and feel like an American.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JaredJ said:


> Firearms are for hunting and military or paramilitary use. If you think you need a firearm for daily use, especially in a Metropolitan city, you're adding a "solution" to a problem that will only escalate and cause more harm than good.
> 
> Go sit in a deer blind if you need to grip a stock and feel like an American.


How people associate hunting or military or paramilitary (police) killing with a moral high ground over self-defense bewilders me.

So killing is okay as long as Donald Trump told you to do it, or you needed to do it to confiscate someone's marijuana... Or for shooting some defenseless animal.

But shooting a raging meth head trying to kill you so he can sell your car stereo for meth money, or a bear that is eating you alive starting from your feet first, is somehow wrong.

I don't join military organizations or paramilitary police organizations because I don't kill people when other people tell me to. I'm a live and let live type of person.

I am pretty close to a vegan. I confuse people sometimes because I'll eat a dead bird my cat dragged in, but I personally am opposed to eating factory farmed animals, and don't have the heart to pull the trigger on a live animal despite it being much more humane than factory farming.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

First of all, this is a Taxi Cab ride. U/L rules do not apply. 
The photo is a neighborhood store and not a residence. The potential pax may be just a customer and not the owner.
I feel that a man in a wheelchair openly showing a firearm in a high crime neighborhood is vulnerable and asking for trouble.
If he walked out the door, I would not take him. Being in a wheelchair makes the situation difficult.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> How people associate hunting or military or paramilitary (police) killing with a moral high ground over self-defense bewilders me.
> 
> So killing is okay as long as Donald Trump told you to do it, or you needed to do it to confiscate someone's marijuana... Or for shooting some defenseless animal.
> 
> ...


https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/hicrc/firearms-research/gun-threats-and-self-defense-gun-use-2/
Everything else you said was putting words in my mouth and directing facts with your tongue rather than having a genuine conversation. Your hyperbolic examples are to serve your own purpose, not have a substantive, fact based argument.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> what goes around comes around. uber lyft drivers and not allowed to carry any weapons . why should be require picking them up ?
> would i of picked him up no. reasons the store was all decked out with stupid shit. this person was not in the right mind in my opinion.
> would i of picked up a different person open carrying sure.
> and i QUESTION YOU ! your a MODERATOR . (WHO ARE YOU TO CALL SOMEBODY A BIGOT ) to me the original poster can file a civil suit vs this website . slander . I suggest you subtract your statement with a apology .


-----------------------
??? Moderators are not allowed to voice an opinion ? Maybe in your world. Your aggressive over reaction to the post suggest that you need a vacation. 
OP states that this is a Taxi ride . The pickup is a neighborhood store and not a residence. All postings on the building and door concern the business. The pax may not be the business owner.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JaredJ said:


> Everything else you said was putting words in my mouth and directing facts with your tongue rather than having a genuine conversation. Your verbose examples are to serve your own purpose, not have a substantive, fact based argument.


Here is your previous post:


JaredJ said:


> Firearms are for hunting and military or paramilitary use. If you think you need a firearm for daily use, especially in a Metropolitan city, you're adding a "solution" to a problem that will only escalate and cause more harm than good.
> 
> Go sit in a deer blind if you need to grip a stock and feel like an American.


Maybe it is putting words in your mouth, but it sure seems like you are disparaging urban gun carriers, implying that a person is only justified to use guns as a hunter or a military or paramilitary person. Basically, killing is okay as long as someone with more political clout than yourself ordered you to do it, but thinking for yourself is wrong. What is the substantive, fact based argument behind that? There is none. It is just your unsubstantiated belief that the state is righteous. Here is a FACT: Governments killed more people in the 20th century than common criminals. Your support of killing animals indicates you place low value on the lives of animals, but is also not a fact-based argument but a subjective opinion.

And what's with that last sentence? You think people carry guns out of patriotism or bloodlust / meat making? I can't really understand it. I don't desire to feel like an "American" and don't understand how shooting deer would make me feel more like an American if I did want to. I carry a gun because I desire to not be subject to the tyranny of thugs.

I'm a very unpatriotic person, and mostly vegan, yet I carry a gun. You try to paint gun owners with a broad brush. We aren't all flag waving meat eaters.

If these are not the points you are trying to make, you have totally lost me and perhaps should rework your points, because I'm not understanding them.

I have zero interest in your deer blind and your suggestion that I should hang out in one seems to illustrate your complete disconnect with the reality of people who carry a gun for use mainly against humans.



JaredJ said:


> https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/hicrc/firearms-research/gun-threats-and-self-defense-gun-use-2/


I've used my gun for self-defense but I've never reported it to the police because just as I'm not interested in being the victim of some hoodlum, I'm also not interested in being a victim of the government injustice system. The worse the jurisdiction's self-defense laws, the less likely self-defense is to be reported. When a guy carrying a gun illegally in California pulls a gun on a bad guy, do you think he calls the cops? Doubtfully. When you ask a bunch of 12-17 year old's if they ever illegally used a gun to defend themselves, what kind of answers do you expect? They are unarmed because the law asks them to, or if they armed illegally, they probably aren't telling some random person over the phone that fact. I find it thoroughly unsurprising that a survey did not find that people self-reported illegally using guns for self-defense.

There are also two sides to every story. The article says guns are often used by one family member to intimidate another. But who says intimidating a family member with a gun is always unjustifiable or "undesirable" as the article so indicates? That can be a matter of disagreement. Serious question, is an adult son justified when threatening his adult father with death should his adult father insist on beating him? Who defines what a "desirable" outcome is?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Fargle said:


> Actually no. Uber cars are not the property of Uber. They are the property of the drivers and therefore what the driver's say goes. In an increasing number of states, Uber is explicitly prohibited from making such rules. Georgia has a bill pending on this right now.


Uber can, absolutely, bar their contractees from behavior specifically prohibited by the contract. 
The drivers, and passengers, option to not be under said contractual agreement is simply... To not participate in any of the contracted activities.

If you think otherwise, get a job at a bank or federal building (in a non armed security position) and good luck carrying your firearm. 
Try working at McDonald's or Walmart... Most offices, and carrying your firearm.

I assure you, companies absolutely can and do, daily, restrict your right to carry.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> The pickup is a neighborhood store and not a residence. All postings on the building and door concern the business. The pax may not be the business owner.


Negative! That's an apartment; not a store.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Uber can, absolutely, bar their contractees from behavior specifically prohibited by the contract.
> The drivers, and passengers, option to not be under said contractual agreement is simply... To not participate in any of the contracted activities.
> 
> If you think otherwise, get a job at a bank or federal building (in a non armed security position) and good luck carrying your firearm.
> ...


Actually no. They cannot impose limitation on contractees that they don't have the authority to impose. Private property is a thing.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

If a passenger brandishing a firearm makes you feel unsafe, then you absolutely have a right to cancel.

The person has a Second Amendment right to own firearms. They don't have a Constitutional right to carry their firearms into another individual's private property willy-nilly. 

Contrary to what we're told, the Second Amendment doesn't supersede every other right we have in this country.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Mind you, this is a TAXI CAB pickup!
> 
> View attachment 389859
> 
> ...


I'm retired military so guns don't offend me. But all those signs on the front of his house clearly indicated a passenger with a fragile mental state. Who was openly armed. Lenny from Full Metal Jacket doesn't get into my car. I'm not a Trump supporter and maybe he only believes Trump people have the right to live?


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I am pro-gun big time. I carry. 
But it's his car or at least he is in charge of the car -
if he doesn't want guns - then he doesn't want guns.
Just like movie theater not letting someone in with a visible gun, or a concert - or ANY place privately owned. 
easy !


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Don't the rideshare companies have a no weapon policy?


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Don't the rideshare companies have a no weapon policy?


What? Uber sent me a company issued pistol when I signed up and Lyft sends me replacement bullets and a cleaning fee every time I shoot a passenger.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Mind you, this is a TAXI CAB pickup!
> 
> View attachment 389859
> 
> ...


Well, he's definitely all for the second amendment. It would have been nice to see this picture if it was clearer. too blurry except for the big yellow one. Where was this? I'll tell you NOT NJ with all the snowflakes that run this state. Especially if governor free-struff has his way. He probably got robbed and takes NO chances now. Good for him!!!



Galveston said:


> It's against Uber and lyft policy to accept riders with guns and I hope that's for cabs too


Uber would never know. Private contractors do what they need to.


----------



## RickGnVa (Feb 12, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Mind you, this is a TAXI CAB pickup!
> 
> View attachment 389859
> 
> ...


Well considering you can run away or otherwise defend yourself who are you to judge someone who cannot. That firearm is his lifeline if he's wheelchair bound. I hope you are proud of your gunism (bigotry towards firearms owners). Just a hint and statement of fact: There's alot more of us then there are of you buddy....



jlong105 said:


> Firearms are against Uber/Lyft policy.
> 
> 2A does not prevent them from having this policy.
> 
> ...


Yeah... is that the same policy that keeps people from shooting up schools or killing Door Dash drivers at Denny's during a robbery? Yeah.. that policy. My policy trumps their policy. My car, my rules...


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm really not concerned. California and Virginia have a longggggggg way to go before they're similar. And the far right would go to the streets locked and loaded.


CA and VA are not as far apart as you thought when it comes to liberal gun grabbers. You were correct about people going to the streets, but its wasn't just the far right in Richmond today.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> CA and VA are not as far apart as you thought when it comes to liberal gun grabbers. You were correct about people going to the streets, but its wasn't just the far right in Richmond today.


Again, I'm not concerned. Nobody is going to take anyone's guns. It's impossible, especially in a state like Virginia.

However, this governor is pissing me off. I think our gun laws are too lax here, which is why we lost some reciprocity. But the "common sense" vague narrative sparks the militias and extremists.

He should have clearly outlined what he was thinking of and opened up a dialog, instead he called a state of emergency and alienated the other side.

By the way, pretty sure I've said this already, but I'm fairly neutral politically. Extremes on either side piss me off. And I didn't vote this past election.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Again, I'm not concerned. Nobody is going to take anyone's guns. It's impossible, especially in a state like Virginia.
> 
> However, this governor is pissing me off. I think our gun laws are too lax here, which is why we lost some reciprocity. But the "common sense" vague narrative sparks the militias and extremists.
> 
> ...


"Common sense" is thrown about far too often as a power word substituting for actual justification.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Congratulations on being a bigot.


The only person, who can bring a gun into my car is me.
I'm pro-gun, my gun that is. Not some strange dude's gun.
You want to transport your gun in my car?
Have it in a proper case, and it rides in the trunk.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Zebonkey said:


> The only person, who can bring a gun into my car is me.
> I'm pro-gun, my gun that is. Not some strange dude's gun.
> You want to transport your gun in my car?
> Have it in a proper case, and it rides in the trunk.


So, you're patting down pax? Got your little TSA wand? If not, you're probably transporting armed pax. &#128514;


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Like so many have said, look at his front door... he clearly has mental issues. How can any rational person look at his front door and be "comfortable" with a person like that sitting behind them. He is a ticking time bomb, ugh


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> 'What exactly was bigoted. Firearms are not allowed in any Uber.


Some people are really dense, you have to break it down for them.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> Like so many have said, look at his front door... he clearly has mental issues. How can any rational person look at his front door and be "comfortable" with a person like that sitting behind them. He is a ticking time bomb, ugh


"Gun will be in hand at all times" lol this guy is crazy


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Oh trust me I get so many dirty looks from people who I pick up and see my Maryland rifle club sticker. I always tell people if they don't like it, then get the **** outta my car. **** you. Unfortunately in the people's republic of Maryland you can't carry it's a may issue state. I would have picked him up as long as his gun was properly holstered. It's sad that people (especially in blue states) frown upon people who are simply exercising their second amendment right. I don't care about other people's political views. For a lot of people, (especially people that live in urban areas) their just not about that life and firearms are just not included in their world view and think that people who CCW are a bunch of white supremacist hicks. A lot of people on the left are ignorant, so that doesn't surprise me one bit.

The other fact of the matter is that drivers are going to carry reguardless of what Ubers policy is. The reality is that nobody cares. As someone who lives near Baltimore city, I totally understand why people carry Regardless of what the law says. Baltimore city is the wild west right now and the police are not gonna come and help you. Their pretty much useless. People are not going to be victimized. A lot of the gun politics in this country is driven by the rural vs urban divide in this country.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> Oh trust me I get so many dirty looks from people who I pick up and see my Maryland rifle club sticker. I always tell people if they don't like it, then get the **** outta my car. **** you. Unfortunately in the people's republic of Maryland you can't carry it's a may issue state. I would have picked him up as long as his gun was properly holstered. It's sad that people (especially in blue states) frown upon people who are simply exercising their second amendment right. I don't care about other people's political views. For a lot of people, (especially people that live in urban areas) their just not about that life and firearms are just not included in their world view and think that people who CCW are a bunch of white supremacist hicks. A lot of people on the left are ignorant, so that doesn't surprise me one bit.
> 
> The other fact of the matter is that drivers are going to carry reguardless of what Ubers policy is. The reality is that nobody cares. As someone who lives near Baltimore city, I totally understand why people carry Regardless of what the law says. Baltimore city is the wild west right now and the police are not gonna come and help you. Their pretty much useless. People are not going to be victimized. A lot of the gun politics in this country is driven by the rural vs urban divide in this country.


I would call these jerks "urban supremacists".


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Mind you, this is a TAXI CAB pickup!
> 
> View attachment 389859
> 
> ...


How's his lawsuit coming along? Any updates? Lol


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> How's his lawsuit coming along? Any updates? Lol


I hav'nt heard anything. Except, when I gave one of his neighbors a ride. She told me that he is super paranoid with guns all over the place, and has a micro-store run out of his apartment. He runs a credit line for his neighbors, then goes after them when they get paid.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Anyone can pin a badge on their chest. It doesn't make them a better person.


Looks like MS13's ancestors.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes, gun-free zones work so well.

Don’t you think that if the guy was going to hurt you, or shoot you, he might not show you the gun until he was already in your vehicle?

The snowflake culture of being triggered every time they see a gun is really sad. Do you also deny rides to people wearing a head dress? Are you afraid they might blow up your car?

OMG, Watch out for the local chef going to work, he might be caring a knife. There have been a lot of knife attacks in London lately, do you think we should ban all knives? Knife free zones?


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> 'What exactly was bigoted. Firearms are not allowed in any Uber.


I carry while driving. Even though I may be driving _for _Uber, I don't "work" for them and it's not their car in the end, it's MINE. It's my life, not theirs and I will do whatever is necessary to preserve it. Unless I use it, they won't know. If I have to use it, driving for Uber would be the last thing on my mind


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Charlesw62 said:


> I carry while driving. Even though I may be driving _for _Uber, I don't "work" for them and it's not their car in the end, it's MINE. It's my life, not theirs and I will do whatever is necessary to preserve it. Unless I use it, they won't know. If I have to use it, driving for Uber would be the last thing on my mind


deactivated beats dead...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> deactivated beats dead...


Amen

I was actually just thinking - I have been carrying for so many years, mostly in a humid environment, that most of my ammo is deteriorated. I was considering giving it to the local police but now I am sure that people will start stockpiling it like everything else.

Granted that these rounds will most likely fire without problems, hollow points that began clean brass and are now turning green bothers me a bit. At least lime juice and salt isn't out of stock &#128514;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Amen
> 
> I was actually just thinking - I have been carrying for so many years, mostly in a humid environment, that most of my ammo is deteriorated. I was considering giving it to the local police but now I am sure that people will start stockpiling it like everything else.
> 
> Granted that these rounds will most likely fire without problems, hollow points that began clean brass and are now turning green bothers me a bit. At least lime juice and salt isn't out of stock &#128514;


When ammo is back in stock, sounds like you should go to the range and test that ammo and buy replacement ammo. When I tested my shower gun I had a misfire on the chambered round and the last round in the mag due to moisture. I fixed that by coating the primer and case mouth with sealant. That is with .380 ACP.

Heeled bullets in .22 short and long rifle are also especially sensitive to moisture. I've had a lot of misfires in .22 revolvers that had been carried loaded for too long.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> When ammo is back in stock, sounds like you should go to the range and test that ammo and buy replacement ammo. When I tested my shower gun I had a misfire on the chambered round and the last round in the mag due to moisture. I fixed that by coating the primer and case mouth with sealant. That is with .380 ACP.
> 
> Heeled bullets in .22 short and long rifle are also especially sensitive to moisture. I've had a lot of misfires in .22 revolvers that had been carried loaded for too long.


I've shot my carry ammo plenty, but not tarnished. Unfortunately, that was back before I lived in the city and random gunfire meant target practice.

Most indoor ranges do not allow hollow points and frown upon aluminum casings (we know why).


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Amen
> 
> I was actually just thinking - I have been carrying for so many years, mostly in a humid environment, that most of my ammo is deteriorated. I was considering giving it to the local police but now I am sure that people will start stockpiling it like everything else.
> 
> Granted that these rounds will most likely fire without problems, hollow points that began clean brass and are now turning green bothers me a bit. At least lime juice and salt isn't out of stock &#128514;


In what sort of environment are you storing your ammunition?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fargle said:


> In what sort of environment are you storing your ammunition?


Carry daily, used to live in a very humid area. That plus sweating.

Better holster now, helps a little.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Congratulations on being a bigot.


Did you read the post? Apparently the issue was the gun.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Carry daily, used to live in a very humid area. That plus sweating.
> 
> Better holster now, helps a little.


Most HPs are loaded into nickle-plated brass. Is that what you have?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Most HPs are loaded into nickle-plated brass. Is that what you have?


It's the projectile that has tarnished. I carry Federal Hydra Shok


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> shower gun


Lol


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> It's the projectile that has tarnished. I carry Federal Hydra Shok


I'd look for a range that allows hollow points and use them up there. You really should be target shooting with them periodically to make sure you can shoot them as accurately as your practice ammo. Most (all?) ranges I know of that offer training know this and therefore allow hollow points.

Other thoughts: Don't use laquer, varnish, or polyurethane. I'd be afraid of them being thick and/or irregular such that ballistic performance would be affected. The solvent could seep through the crimp and ruin the powder. Car wax seems safer.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fargle said:


> I'd look for a range that allows hollow points and use them up there. You really should be target shooting with them periodically to make sure you can shoot them as accurately as your practice ammo. Most (all?) ranges I know of that offer training know this and therefore allow hollow points.


I'll have to double check, but I am fairly certain that my preferred range does not allow them on the pistol range. They have separate facilities for dynamic training. But I agree.


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Amen
> 
> I was actually just thinking - I have been carrying for so many years, mostly in a humid environment, that most of my ammo is deteriorated. I was considering giving it to the local police but now I am sure that people will start stockpiling it like everything else.
> 
> Granted that these rounds will most likely fire without problems, hollow points that began clean brass and are now turning green bothers me a bit. At least lime juice and salt isn't out of stock &#128514;


I don't have any old ammo! I fire my weapons 2-3 days a week. I do rapid fire drills often.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Charlesw62 said:


> I don't have any old ammo! I fire my weapons 2-3 days a week. I do rapid fire drills often.


I used to shoot a lot as well, back when I lived in the sticks and it was free to do so. Not the case anymore.


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I used to shoot a lot as well, back when I lived in the sticks and it was free to do so. Not the case anymore.


I'm in the boonies so I can practice to my hearts content. Now that I drive, I practice defending myself in a confined vehicle and for the coming disease apocalypse


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Mind you, this is a TAXI CAB pickup!
> 
> View attachment 389859
> 
> ...


How's his lawsuit coming along?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> How's his lawsuit coming along?


I heard nothing yet.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I don’t have any old ammo.

I keep my 50 cal and 5.56 indoors in my ACed house in the gun safe with damp rid (in my safe) I do use it for target practice but mostly for zombie preparedness.

my shotgun ammo I just turn in every couple years at the gun shop (the guy I buy from has free desposal no questions asked) shotguns are kinda lame to shoot but still better for home defense.

my 38 ammo and 45 acp gets used up as target practice ammo and gets rolled over about once a month.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm really not concerned. California and Virginia have a longggggggg way to go before they're similar. And the far right would go to the streets locked and loaded.


Keep electing Democrats, VA getting more like CA.

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...iversal-background-checks-gun-rationing-bill/


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Wow. The undead thread.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Wow. The undead thread.


Precisely what I thought. Ironically, decided to start watching TWD from the beginning &#128514;


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Robocop yeah he’s down w us, making funky music is a must


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> Congratulations on being a bigot.


I'll take anyone with a wheelchair, but fire arm?

NO frickin' way, and I am within my rights to refuse service with anyone carrying a fire arm.


----------



## Jim Swindon (Mar 2, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> How is refusing service to open carry firearms equate to being a bigot?


Exactly....


----------



## Durant Of Destin (Apr 13, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Firearms are welcomed, only if they are complemented with a badge.


Maybe you do not live in the USA This country was founded on the right to bare arms. I agree you are bigot and more importantly you are not a patriot of this country. You do not beleive in life and liberty and the pursuit of happiness. How can I say this? Because you do not beleive in any method of protecting yourself from someone who would take it. You think people like me are a moron because I know criminals will always have guns and gun laws only take guns away from innocent law abiding people. The point is when you have had a good night as an uber driver and have just paid out your a great target to be robbed and frankly you want to be robbed. Con artists look at people who are not smart enough to catch them as either they want it or deserve most times both. You meet one or both as well.

Uber Says drivers cant carry not passengers. Oh and let me go one further. Destin Florida. 
Uber is known to not care about the safety of drivers as much as it could. If they did Uber drivers would be required to carry a concealed weapon permit.

Most important remember this Criminals will always have weapons. Criminals will always exist! Why should that guy not have been allowed to protect his night deposit from his store. Why should he be forced by you to be cleaned out of his business gains? With that being said why should you not be targeted? Guns dont hurt people people do


----------



## Jim Swindon (Mar 2, 2020)

Durant Of Destin said:


> Maybe you do not live in the USA This country was founded on the right to bare arms. I agree you are bigot and more importantly you are not a patriot of this country. You do not beleive in life and liberty and the pursuit of happiness. How can I say this? Because you do not beleive in any method of protecting yourself from someone who would take it. You think people like me are a moron because I know criminals will always have guns and gun laws only take guns away from innocent law abiding people. The point is when you have had a good night as an uber driver and have just paid out your a great target to be robbed and frankly you want to be robbed. Con artists look at people who are not smart enough to catch them as either they want it or deserve most times both. You meet one or both as well.
> 
> Uber Says drivers cant carry not passengers. Oh and let me go one further. Destin Florida.
> Uber is known to not care about the safety of drivers as much as it could. If they did Uber drivers would be required to carry a concealed weapon permit.
> ...


Feeling for his safety foes not make him a bigot. It was not his lifestyle he was worried about, instead it was riders mental state based on postings and for his personal safety.


----------



## Durant Of Destin (Apr 13, 2020)

Jim Swindon said:


> Feeling for his safety foes not make him a bigot. It was not his lifestyle he was worried about, instead it was riders mental state based on postings and for his personal safety.


Funny thing is he will call someone who has a gun to make him feel safe when in trouble He even stated so himself. So what you are saying is he was judging this guy as a protected class and abandon this protected class person over something that may or may not be true. IE profiling. This has now become a hate crime because this person is a protected class, and yes it is provable in court.


----------



## Jim Swindon (Mar 2, 2020)

Durant Of Destin said:


> Funny thing is he will call someone who has a gun to make him feel safe when in trouble He even stated so himself. So what you are saying is he was judging this guy as a protected class and abandon this protected class person over something that may or may not be true. IE profiling. This has now become a hate crime because this person is a protected class, and yes it is provable in court.


No genius, self preservation is the golden rule. If you're not comfortable with the situation, then don't go along with it. It's against Uber/Lyft policy to allow this, just like its against policy for someone bringing an open container into your vehicle. Keep It Simple Stupid....don't encourage an awkward position to get yourself in trouble.....possibly shot.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

jlong105 said:


> Firearms are against Uber/Lyft policy.
> 
> 2A does not prevent them from having this policy.
> 
> ...


He said this is a taxi cab pick up.


----------



## Durant Of Destin (Apr 13, 2020)

Jim Swindon said:


> No genius, self preservation is the golden rule. If you're not comfortable with the situation, then don't go along with it. It's against Uber/Lyft policy to allow this, just like its against policy for someone bringing an open container into your vehicle. Keep It Simple Stupid....don't encourage an awkward position to get yourself in trouble.....possibly shot.


That would beg the question of is uber under the same guide line as Ztrip? Why because open container does not pertain. I just found that out for sure on a Ztrip ride. So there is one aspect of it. The next point what you said about feeling comfortable with it. That is probably what he meant. But what he said did not come across that way not just to me but a bunch of others on this thread as well. They called him a bigot long before I got on here. Glad you pointed that out. But as I side note here is a question for him and you to ponder. Lets say it was me out there at his stop. I don't carry a gun but I do keep a 130 lbs German Shephard would have driven off and left me? Keep in mind everything else is the same.
If the answer is yes your argument above was just lost and he got fired. It was a legally a hate crime. (SIde note Hate Crimes should not exist they are a manipulation to turn things criminal that normally would not be) 
Point being dogs are less predictabel than people especially when in the hands of someone who may or may not be crazy) All I know is this. If he left me standing there with my dog, I would have called Uber and he would have been fired for leaving me. My dog is a service dog. However if I am bat sh*t crazy my dog could easier attack him than the gun be used on him.

In closing I hope you were right and I unfairly misjudged what he was saying. If that is true I can and will appoligze.

As far as Ubers gun rules.
I have instructed my family that if I am every killed durring an uber in a violent crime. Please sue Uber for everything you can get. They have left drivers with no way to protect themselves in anyway. Due to my disabiltiy it is the only job I can hold. So why do I not have the right to pursue health wealth and happiness as well as protect it from some thug who wants to take it away from me? The answer of course policy


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Many states allow and even encourage open carry of firearms without a license or permit. I lived in Arizona when they enacted open carry and there was an immediate decrease in violent crime.
> View attachment 390458


Then there are states like Florida, that prohibit open carry.... unless you are going to or from fishing, hunting, gun range, or pretty much anything gun or fishing related, or just dropping a fishing pool in a puddle of water. So grab a fishing pole, strap on a gun, and good to go. This should be no shock to many of us. Elementary school principles in Michigan would take 4th graders to the gun range and teach the class gun safety, so for us at an early age, guns were not some scary or criminal thing, but just another tool. As kids we would walk along the roads in towns carrying a rifle on the way to shoot game or targets, and no one every blinked an eye. Crime was also almost nonexistent, because everyone owned guns.

Also, Uber and Lyft do allow drivers to carry in Florida when it is legal, because our state says they must allow it, and they agree to the rules in each state.

*Uber Firearms Prohibition Policy*
Our goal is to ensure that everyone has a safe and reliable ride. That's why Uber prohibits riders and their guests, as well as driver and delivery partners, from carrying firearms of any kind while using our app*

*To the extent permitted by applicable law.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

robstv said:


> Then there are states like Florida, that prohibit open carry.... unless you are going to or from fishing, hunting, gun range, or pretty much anything gun or fishing related, or just dropping a fishing pool in a puddle of water. So grab a fishing pole, strap on a gun, and good to go. This should be no shock to many of us. Elementary school principles in Michigan would take 4th graders to the gun range and teach the class gun safety, so for us at an early age, guns were not some scary or criminal thing, but just another tool. As kids we would walk along the roads in towns carrying a rifle on the way to shoot game or targets, and no one every blinked an eye. Crime was also almost nonexistent, because everyone owned guns.
> 
> Also, Uber and Lyft do allow drivers to carry in Florida when it is legal, because our state says they must allow it, and they agree to the rules in each state.
> 
> ...


This goes for the whole country because nobody has the authority to tell you that you can't do something legal on your own property. Florida's law just makes this explicitly clear for carrying firearms.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> You should really take a deep breath and reassess your worldview. When you paint yourself into such a small box, you are fencing off all but a small minority of what life has to offer.
> 
> Normally. I'd charge market rate for imparting wisdom, but you're lucky you caught me while I'm awaiting installation of my newest car wrap.


Dang, I was so snarky in my youth 😆😀


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Is this 'wake up old thread' day? I missed the memo.


----------

